# mostly automotive - my photos



## mar1u5

Got into photography by documenting my own project cars. Taking pictures grew on me, and as time went by others wanted me to shoot their cars aswell. I've limited myself to shooting cars, but I've set myself a goal this year to get out and do something else besides automotive photography this year.

Seeing as it's winter here in norway with sub zero degrees untill april/may, I can only show you some of my previous work. I'll try and keep the thread as light as possible and only post 1 picture pr post.

I can start out with the hottest car I've gotten to photograph so far: a lamborghini diablo jota se30. A very limited number of cars were produced by lamborghini (read 15 some where...) and most you see are diablo's with a body kit. This is a real jota se30.

Picture was taken outside a school in norway using a canon eos 400d and canon's ef-s 17-55 f2.8 is. Nothing else.


----------



## jv17

wow that is a nice car..


----------



## Wozza

Wow, thats a fantastic photo! Colours, contrast and composition are perfect. That would make a super calander shot, I'd put it on my wall.


----------



## juber

Wow Wow wow .... how you made this light ???


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks.

The light is all photoshop  I posted this one in the "introduce yourself" thread, but I guess not everyone is reading the posts there so here it goes. Same car, another location. This picture is a composit, consisting of the car & ground, hand drawn background, and 2 different photos of some clouds (all my photos, ofcourse)

Canon eos 400d with 17-55 f2.8 is again.


----------



## mar1u5

1987 Bmw e30 m3, same camera set up as the lambo shots:






The car was in a very good condition, and is a true classic.


----------



## skiboarder72

wow beautiful shots! you do some great work!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Now for something tasty, literally  Vodka, redbull and a flashlight:


----------



## mar1u5

Flat black toyota mr2 spyder:


----------



## SneakyMike

mar1u5 said:


> 1987 Bmw e30 m3, same camera set up as the lambo shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car was in a very good condition, and is a true classic.


*Drool*


----------



## mar1u5

You like the m3? Then I *think* you're going to like this one aswell:








Still eos 400 with 17-55. No flashes or anything fancy.


----------



## Heck

wow great shots..


----------



## C.Lloyd

No one even mentioned the 3 degree horizon tilt on the 2nd Lambo shot... 

They do look incredible!! Other-wordly, almost.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. Yeah, the lambo is a bit crooked, but it'll have to do 






EOS 400 with EF-S 17-55 f2.8 still.


----------



## mar1u5

This car was featured in a movie that's concidered a cult classic here in norway (norwegian movie). The owner does not want to restore it, as the car looked this way even in the movie.

It might not be bright and shiny, but the car has tonns of personality.


----------



## TamiyaGuy

That Lambo is GOBSMACKING. Incredible colours, awesome contrast, and to top it all, a very, very nice sky (on both photos). The front-on M3 is fantastic as well, but I would personally have used a wider aperture to blur the house some more. The M3 in the car park (?) is pretty much perfect.

That's one helluva portfolio you've got there, man. I hope you continue!!!


----------



## Atreus

moar e30's plz. and some e34's if you have them.....


----------



## Chad Truss

You do excellent work.

I would love to see what a few of these shots looked like before you processed them.  I struggle with lighting myself having to do most of it in PS as well.


----------



## abdulkhlig

I wanted very much the first


----------



## mar1u5

Atreus said:


> moar e30's plz. and some e34's if you have them.....


 
I've only shot this one bmw. A guy with a e34 coupe never showed up, so that didn't pan out. I've got a e30 m-tech II lined up that I'm going to shoot when summer comes, along with a black 7-series that's getting lowered on some nice 20" wheels. Hopefully they show up! 

Because my canon 400d/xti had a snafu of some sort, this picture is actually shot as ISO 1600 (!)


----------



## mar1u5

TamiyaGuy said:


> That Lambo is GOBSMACKING. Incredible colours, awesome contrast, and to top it all, a very, very nice sky (on both photos). The front-on M3 is fantastic as well, but I would personally have used a wider aperture to blur the house some more. The M3 in the car park (?) is pretty much perfect.
> 
> That's one helluva portfolio you've got there, man. I hope you continue!!!


 
Thanks. I havn't been able to shoot that many cars, mostly because it's actually hard to get people to show up/agree to have their car photographed. And all of last summer got ruined for me, so that was a whole season wasted. Hopefully this summer will be better, with a new camera and more free time from work than last year.


----------



## Miss Sony

Amazing shots!!!!

If you lived closer, I could bring you many exotic cars to shoot (my brother works for Aston Martin/Bently/Jaguar/Land Rover), I love automotive photography


----------



## mar1u5

Wish you lived closer 

Boored out of my mind today, so sat down with some old material and killed a few hours in photoshop.

Canon 400d with the ef-s 17-55 f2.8 again:


----------



## mar1u5

Went out yesturday with the nikon D300 and my new car and took some pictures.


----------



## mar1u5

And another one...


----------



## beni_hung

You've got some amazing talent!


----------



## thirdkid

you got one of the best photoshop and photography skills ive seen..keep up the automotive shots..subscribed


----------



## Nix725

Wow...They almost look like HDR photos. I would really love to learn what you do in photoshop to make these shots look so amazing.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks for the positive feedback!

Both of the audi pictures contains elements of HDR. I ran all the exposures I took through photomatix (7 exposures) and then I created 3 different HDR-versions of each picture. I then loaded those 3 hdr pictures, along with the 7 exposures the camera took, into photoshop and combined elements from almost all of them to create the final image. I used a few different filters, dodge/burn and various adjustment layers in photoshop aswell. The first picture was around 11 layers when I worked on it.

As for a "how to" guide, that's out of the question I'm afraid. I've spent years teaching myself photoshop, so I hope you understand that I'm not willing to share my methods.


----------



## ShotGunNik

Those car shots are amazing, especially the Lambo and the M3 shots.


----------



## woojiebear

damn! the first shot is outstanding!! beautiful car and i absolutely love the colours!
the others are amazing too - nicely done!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you, both of you! Here's the last shot of the audi, for this time. Hopefully it won't be too long before I get around to shooting something else.


----------



## bigboi3

*drool* E30... BBS.... omg.  AWSOME WORK!!! I'd love to go out and do more auto shots!!


----------



## ShotGunNik

bigboi3 said:


> *drool* E30... BBS.... omg. AWSOME WORK!!! I'd love to go out and do more auto shots!!


 

+1, sedan & Hatch combo shot


----------



## mar1u5

For you bmw fans, I'll have some goodies coming up in hopefully the not so distant future: 630 csi, 2009 z4, some e46'es and and a couple more. The weather just has to start co-operating so I can go out and shoot these cars. The 6-series is lined up for thursday..

For now, some editing done a bit different than the others: not a lot of color, not a lot of contrast, not a lot of people like it - but I don't care


----------



## mar1u5

Got to shoot a 2005 BMW 630i today. Lovely car!


----------



## polymoog

Incredible work


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you! Here's another one of the bmw. One of the last shots I took that day. You can see the rain on the windscreen..


----------



## mar1u5

I'm getting sick and tired of beeing dependant on other people and their cars just to get something to shoot, so I'm trying to photograph other things so that I actually get to use the camera more than 10 times each year..

Went out yesturday and shot a sunset. Yes, I know, it's very imaginative of me


----------



## Chairman7w

nice shots!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks! Always nice to get some feedback


----------



## mar1u5

A pickup that belongs to a friend of mine. He wanted some pictures, so ofcourse I helped him out:


----------



## bigboi3

Beautiful shots!!! As always.


----------



## Artograph

*Wow*...beautiful!!!  _Love _the sunset!!!!!!

:O)


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. Pretty happy with the sunset myself 

I'm guessing this'll be the last pickup picture..


----------



## mar1u5

Shot a nice bmw e30 today. Pictures will come as they're done in the editing room


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## ShotGunNik

These are amazing.  I had question, I'm still very noob, yet always reseraching ways to improve my learning skills and such.  What are you using for the post editing?  Also, what is the main lense you're using (if there is even a main lense in use) or popular lense to use for these shots?


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. I'm using photoshop cs3 (didn't like cs4...). The main lens I'm using at the time is the nikkor 16-85 VRII. What lens you want to use all depends on what your own vision of the scene is.

Re-edited the last shot..


----------



## ShotGunNik

mar1u5 said:


> Thanks. I'm using photoshop cs3 (didn't like cs4...). The main lens I'm using at the time is the nikkor 16-85 VRII. *What lens you want to use all depends on what your own vision of the scene is.*


 

Very true, thank you for your input, as well, for the info in regards to the post edit.  Photoshop cs3?  Ok, I'll make note of that as I should be getting a new comp (Mac Desktop) soon, and I'm trying to gather as much as I need info on post editing as along with shots, I want to improve on that as well.


----------



## mar1u5

Black&white: something I rearly do. But I'm quite happy with the result.


----------



## ShotGunNik

Damn, wow I like the B&W


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. I'm pretty happy with it myself. But, alas, by "popular demand" I had to do a colored version aswell


----------



## ShotGunNik

I like both, but favor the B&W.


----------



## mar1u5

Yeah, I'm partial to the B&W myself. But I'm a bit biased, as I think I favour it mostly because I rearly do any B&W work 

Last one of the E30 for this time I think..


----------



## ShotGunNik

Wow!  That's my favorite shot in my opinion lol, damn.....hopefully I'll be gettin my new PC soon and can get some programs like this for some decent post edit.  

Did you use the 16-85 lense for this shot as well?


----------



## bigboi3

mar1u5 said:


> Yeah, I'm partial to the B&W myself. But I'm a bit biased, as I think I favour it mostly because I rearly do any B&W work
> 
> Last one of the E30 for this time I think..




now thats hot!! :thumbup:


----------



## zandman

edit : i just woke up, i thought i was in the photo theme section.

sorry.


----------



## mar1u5

ShotGunNik said:


> Wow! That's my favorite shot in my opinion lol, damn.....hopefully I'll be gettin my new PC soon and can get some programs like this for some decent post edit.
> 
> Did you use the 16-85 lense for this shot as well?


 
Thanks, both of you. 

I only have the 16-85 and the 50mm f1.4 (which I've put up for sale, as I never use it...) so whatever you see posted will 99% for sure be the 16-85.

I've been looking at the tokina 11-16mm for a while, but I'm not sure about buying it yet, due to the somewhat high price.


----------



## ShotGunNik

lol right on, yea I don't have huge funds to work with, so I just picked up the 50mm 1.8 for my Canon XSi, hoping to take some shots close to decent atleast


----------



## mar1u5

*Canon's 50mm f1.8* is a good lens, beating a lot of high priced premium lenses on image quality. I used to have a pretty good canon setup with *two eos 400d's*, *canon 10-22*, *canon 17-55 f2.8*, *canon 70-200 f4 is* and *canon 50mm f1.8*. The *70-200* and the *50* where the two sharpest lenses, followed closely by the *17-55* (which is an awesome all-around lens). Never really cared for the *10-22*.. Way too soft for my taste.


----------



## ShotGunNik

OH nice!  Thanks for that input.  70-200 huh?  I was looking at the 70-300 lense.


----------



## mar1u5

This one's a bit of an "accident" really, as it was never my intention to photograph this little tree. The full size picture contains a car aswell, but I wasn't too happy with the car - but I liked the rest


----------



## ShotGunNik

OMG that's a sick shot man!


----------



## bigboi3

mar1u5 said:


> This one's a bit of an "accident" really, as it was never my intention to photograph this little tree. The full size picture contains a car aswell, but I wasn't too happy with the car - but I liked the rest



Im diggin how the sun is flaring through those trees. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blondie621

I am no pro but these photos are simply breathtaking in my eyes! Stunning photography!  :thumbup:
I do not see a single thing wrong with any of them.....:blushing:
Not to be prejudiced, but I have been noticing after studying some pro photography for quite some time now, that some of the best photos I have seen are shot of course, not only by a great photographer but with Canon cameras! 

Beautiful!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. But should I take it as an insult, that whole thing about canon, when I've been shooting with a nikon d300 all this year?


----------



## NateS

mar1u5 said:


> Thanks. But should I take it as an insult, that whole thing about canon, when I've been shooting with a nikon d300 all this year?



Lol.  I always laugh when someone comments about the gear when talking about how good a photo is.  Gear probably makes up 10% of a good photograph and 90% is made up by the photographers ability.

Your photos really are stunning by the way.  Or should I say your photos and post processing skills are stunning.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Gear is far from everything, but I'd rate it higher than 10%  But as long as you're not shooting commercial stuff and need the megapixels for large prints, there's no need to go crazy with a 5D MKII, D3 or some insanely overpriced hasselblad. Even the D300 is overkill for stuff like this. A canon 450D or nikon D90 would have sufficed. But sometimes you just got to treat yourself right 

Anyways.. Got up at 06:30 this morning to meet up with the owner of a 2004 porsche 996 carrera s. The results will be posted here as soon as I'm done editing them. Here's a teaser for now


----------



## mar1u5

REAL happy with how this turned out!


----------



## mar1u5

I've rearly bothered shooting any interior shots.. Shame on me.


----------



## mar1u5

Last one for today.. I'm sick of looking at photoshop


----------



## polymoog

Can you please correct the assymetric borders on your shots, such great pics but the eye is drawn immediately to the different thickness of the borders!!

OK, rant aside, I think the colour pic of the Porche is stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps I'm sick of PS too, been messing around with dragracing pics all day


----------



## mar1u5

Mja... I'll try and do better on future ones, but the ones that are already posted will just have to be the way they are. I'm too lazy to change them, and the pictures that I really like and care for are posted on my www without and black frame around them anyways 

Took a peek at your dragracing pictures. A couple of cool shots you have there.


----------



## ShotGunNik

Wow mar1u5, both color and b&w shots of the Porsche are awesome.  Although I agree somewhat as for the borders, the color shot proves better for the eyes NOT to be drawn to the borders.  My second favorite is the break caliper, but the gauge cluster looks good too.  Again, nice work.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks!

Had to upgrade my photobucket account to PRO today, as traffic was exceeding 21gb already this month 

Did some quick corrective work on these 2 also...


----------



## NateS

Very nice.  I prefer the color one personally.


----------



## ShotGunNik

This reminds me of one of those cool car calendars lol


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks, both of you


----------



## bigboi3

That is all!  LOL.


----------



## ShotGunNik

bigboi3 said:


> That is all! LOL.


 

ROFL!  Seriously.... :hail:


----------



## bigboi3

ShotGunNik said:


> bigboi3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is all! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Seriously.... :hail:
Click to expand...



Now only if we can find some of those cars to take photos of right?


----------



## ShotGunNik

Yes, cus my car doesn't suffice lmao


----------



## mar1u5

I was really happy when the owner of this porsche contacted me. Love porches, and I've been looking to photograph one for a long time. Sadly I don't hang around with any rich people, so finding these cars isn't easy.

Anyways... THIS was a LOT of work:


----------



## ShotGunNik

Very Classy shot!  Yea, I'll have to ninja over some rich guys property and take pics of this cars ROFL....j/k, not that desperate lol.


----------



## ShotGunNik

Would you happen to have an Audi R8 in your list of photos anywhere? lol


----------



## mar1u5

No. I'm having a hard time getting cars 

...so I had to do something else:


----------



## ShotGunNik

Oh man, that's beatiful, talk about calm waters lol, near perfect reflection of the sky.


----------



## bigboi3

WOW mar1u5... that is a stunning shot... what kind of post processing was used in that shot?  or was there any at all?

and that Porsche carerra 4 s.... awsome shot.  Just like ShotGunNik had said, it is most definitely a very classy photo of the Porsche.


----------



## schumionbike

Stunning work, I love your pictures of the Porsche and the BMW 630.  All are great though.  Except the paint job on the lambo was kind of " loud".  Too loud


----------



## mar1u5

ShotGunNik said:


> Oh man, that's beatiful, talk about calm waters lol, near perfect reflection of the sky.



Sssssh! There was no water there at all. I took it from the top of a parking garage


----------



## mar1u5

bigboi3 said:


> WOW mar1u5... that is a stunning shot... what kind of post processing was used in that shot?  or was there any at all?
> 
> and that Porsche carerra 4 s.... awsome shot.  Just like ShotGunNik had said, it is most definitely a very classy photo of the Porsche.



Thanks. Well, don't get used to this 'cause I rearly post anything straight out of the camera but: here's how it actually looked before I went all photoshop on it 







I used only one exposure, but the picture I editing everything from is -1 EV compared to this one. It took some work to get it looking like I wanted to.


----------



## mar1u5

schumionbike said:


> Stunning work, I love your pictures of the Porsche and the BMW 630.  All are great though.  Except the paint job on the lambo was kind of " loud".  Too loud



Thanks! The lambo is truly awesome in person. I don't think you'd mind the paint if you actually saw it rolling past you


----------



## ShotGunNik

WOW....I'll go kick myself in the ass lol....damn it man you're good lol


----------



## ShotGunNik

LOL yea, I just looked at the other shot again, I should have payed attention a little more, I can see VERY SLIGHTLY the pixelation, kind of, at the bottom left corner.


----------



## Azriel

mar1u5 said:


> This car was featured in a movie that's concidered a cult classic here in norway (norwegian movie). The owner does not want to restore it, as the car looked this way even in the movie.
> 
> It might not be bright and shiny, but the car has tonns of personality.



Which movie?


----------



## mar1u5

Azriel said:


> mar1u5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This car was featured in a movie that's concidered a cult classic here in norway (norwegian movie). The owner does not want to restore it, as the car looked this way even in the movie.
> 
> It might not be bright and shiny, but the car has tonns of personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which movie?
Click to expand...


One of the "olsenbanden" movies. I don't know which one.


----------



## mar1u5

Nothing too serious this time.. Just replaced my trusty old sony mdr-f1 headphones with some new sony mdr-xb700's..


----------



## mar1u5

I won a canon powershot a470 (7,1 megapixel compact camera) in a contest, that I've been playing around with today. I didn't have any high hopes for it, as it's old and a compact, but it does actually have a neat macro function.


----------



## ShotGunNik

Damn!  That powershot takes great pics!  Good $hit!  I like the headphones shot too, I need to get some like those eventually.


----------



## mar1u5

For what it is, I think the a470 is nice. It's not a DSLR, but it's nice 

In my never ending quest to find something other than cars to shoot, I tried my hand at some nature shots. Well... "tried" might be too much of a strong word, as I opened up the door to my appartment and went 2 meters outside to the nearest flowerbed. That was how much I was prepeared to invest in nature photography 











Sooo... Nothing real serious, but... I might have to give it a try again some time.


----------



## ShotGunNik

Well, you're doin' pretty good to me with the nature shots.  At that point, you can post edit all you want, but its the nature shot itself and how you take it that makes the photo, in wich this case, good subject matter.


----------



## mar1u5

Took this photo of my then audi tt a few years back, using a canon powershot s3 is camera:






Figured yesturday that it had been forever since I last took some night time photography, so I went out with my audi a4 and tried to re-create the audi tt shot:


----------



## mar1u5

Maybe a bit too much PP work on the last one? I made a fix:


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## dwol

You have amazing automotive shots, have you thought maybe panning some of these cars as they're cruising along?, it will add a new dimension to them


----------



## ShotGunNik

Damn!  Clean Audi!  I also like that shot above, kind of looks like a reflection, but then it doesn't lol....good work.


----------



## mar1u5

dwol said:


> You have amazing automotive shots, have you thought maybe panning some of these cars as they're cruising along?, it will add a new dimension to them



I've been thinking about brining some one along to drive my car while I hang out the back to shoot some photos while we're driving, but havn't gotten so far that I've actually done it yet


----------



## mar1u5

Something really not serious at all... For a "post a picture of yourself and your gear" thread on a different forum:


----------



## Dcrymes84

Nice shots bro ..... i love em all


----------



## dak1b

love the bimmmer! a classic!!!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you for the feedback, always appriciated.

Went out to test the nikkor 35mm afs f1.8g today:


----------



## mar1u5

Another one...


----------



## anything you synth

i almost didnt click this thread because typically i hate automotive photography, but hands down these are some of the most intense shots i've seen in my life. ****'s brilliant


----------



## HoboSyke

Nice photoshop skills!


----------



## mar1u5

anything you synth said:


> i almost didnt click this thread because typically i hate automotive photography, but hands down these are some of the most intense shots i've seen in my life. ****'s brilliant



Thank you very much!


----------



## mar1u5

Fire come walk with me..


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Something a bit weird...


----------



## xmaxonx

I know you've heard this many times already but might as well add to it. Great shots! The "First Come Walk With Me" reminds me of a Predator.


----------



## mar1u5

It's always nice to get feedback. Even if some one posting it feels like it's "just another comment about good work he probably doesn't want to hear" - it's good to get some comments about the photos. If no one says anything, you're liable to think that what you're posting just sucks and no one cares 

This is almost a 100% crop. Shrunk down from 1700 pixels wide to 1000. Shot with D300 w/nikkor 16-85 VR:


----------



## xmaxonx

^^Now that is a gnarly picture. Good stuff. You've got some great stuff man.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Pretty happy with that last one myself aswell


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## psmeraldi

I like this photo you made.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. I've gotten a lot of comments about it, and I've talked to the owner about going out again some time to shoot some more pictures of the car as its got such a huge personality. But we so far havn't managed to pull our heads together and do it. He's a friend of mine so there really isn't much else to blame it on than lazyness


----------



## Jeffro

I really love some of your shots.... you should try to make some car shows and get pics there!  Dont know if they have shows like here in the states but it is an idea!

Also how do you have access to so many nice cars?


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. We have a few trackdays and indoor shows. I tried it once, and found it just frustrating and booring with people and objects in the way of what could have been good shots. And I loathe trackday shots, mostly because there's a bunch of people pretending and acting like getting sharp panning shots of cars is hard. I tried the "canon ef 70-200 F4 L IS" lens on some panning shots, and it took me about 30 minutes to produce sharp shots at around 1/140 - 1/160 shutterspeed almost constantly. So my thoughts about trackday photos is that they're dead easy, and I can't really see the attraction when it comes to 50 pictures of cars driving with a blurry background. But that's me 

When it comes to access to cars: I just look around on forums, post some of my work and ask members if they want their car photographed.

Here's a few from the indoor show I tried to cover. These are* 2 years old* and havn't been edited much. Shot with a canon 400d and the excellent ef-s 17-55 f2.8 is lens:


----------



## mar1u5

Had a small family get-together early this morning, shooting my dad's audi s3 and his old audi a4 1.8tq (that I now own)


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## thirdkid

i love your stuff..i do the same photography as you and i love shooting cars..your photos are really inspirational..


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you!


----------



## Robert Scott Photography

This is the kind of photography that I'd love to get into! Too bad my little town doesn't really have any nice cars! haha! May have to search a wider area where I am, but thanks for the inspiration to get moving on it!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. The biggest problem isn't really finding the cars, but finding a car with an owner who isn't compleatly lazy and will come to a shoot


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## doogan

I know some other people have said 'wow' about your pics
but I want to say it too. WOW!  And here I thought the
photos I took of my vehicle were pretty good.
_____________________________________
http://www.dreamworldimages.ca
Pet Photography Business
Child Photography


----------



## mar1u5

doogan said:


> I know some other people have said 'wow' about your pics
> but I want to say it too. WOW!  And here I thought the
> photos I took of my vehicle were pretty good.
> _____________________________________
> http://www.dreamworldimages.ca
> Pet Photography Business
> Child Photography



Thank you. One never tires of hearing feedback like that


----------



## mar1u5

Got up before everyone else today. Well, that was what it felt like at 06:45 in the morning on a sunday. Goal: to photograph an audi a8 sitting on 22"'s. Sadly, I have a lot to do today, so this teaser is the only picture I had the time to edit together (real quick and dirty)


----------



## guest0

mar1u5 said:


> Got up before everyone else today. Well, that was what it felt like at 06:45 in the morning on a sunday. Goal: to photograph an audi a8 sitting on 22"'s. Sadly, I have a lot to do today, so this teaser is the only picture I had the time to edit together (real quick and dirty)



Your probably sick of hearing this but I _really_ love your work. :thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

CALEBOWHUNTER said:


> Your probably sick of hearing this but I _really_ love your work. :thumbup:



Some things can never be repeated too much


----------



## guest0

mar1u5 said:


> CALEBOWHUNTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your probably sick of hearing this but I _really_ love your work. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things can never be repeated too much
Click to expand...


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## fokker

Awesome awesome stuff....

On average how long do you spend PP on each photo?

I am feeling quite depressed at my own lack of skill after looking at these.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. On average, I'd say it's about 3-4 hours.


----------



## Roger

As many have said, stunning work and my fave car is the 55' Chevy ......on another site I visit, a photographer was talking about how proud he was of not using photoshop in car shoots. His attitude was as if he's offering something special and displaying according to him, that good photography doesn't need photoshop. Your work to me demonstrates that starting with good photos and then editing in your own style also offers something special. I don't undersatnd why some photographers have negative attitudes to manipulated images.....it's a bit like religeous dogma really.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. I've seen some people have a lot against photoshop, but for many I think it boils down to envy because they don't know how to use it. They've been doing photography for years, using all kinds of anchient techniques to make it look good. Then some total a-hole shows up with less experience but produces better results because he has learned how to use photoshop. I can see how that rubs a lot of people the wrong way.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

I'm very happy with how this turned out:







It's a composite image, and consists (naturally) of only my own work.


----------



## polymoog

Your work goes from strength to strength


----------



## mar1u5

Got up at 04:30 this morning to capture a few things. The sunrise beeing one of them.


----------



## mar1u5

My first "job"... The company selling these wheels wanted some snaps to show off the wheels on their bmw 1 series. Didn't have time to prepear myself or anything, and the background there was just grey warehouses and trucks, people and all kinds of mess... Had to make the best out of the situation.


----------



## mar1u5

While I was shooting a field covered in mist, a train suddenly came flying past behind me...


----------



## chammer

nooooo i just been through all 11 pages and then suddenly...it stops. post more more more please! 

to add the comment yet again...great stuff, very awesome work. 

*twiddles thumbs while waiting for more...*


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

mar1u5 said:


> I'm very happy with how this turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a composite image, and consists (naturally) of only my own work.




This is one of the best, if not THE best, automotive shots i've seen here on TPF.


----------



## EKSiR

sorry


----------



## mar1u5

CHAMMER & DO'URDEN'S EYES: Thanks!



A girl wanted to surprise her boyfriend on his birthday with some pictures of their impreza wrx sti, so I got my camera out. The weather screwed me over with rain and a thick layer of gray clouds ruening any kind of light, but...


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## EKSiR

mar1u5 said:


> CHAMMER & DO'URDEN'S EYES: Thanks!
> 
> A girl wanted to surprise her boyfriend on his birthday with some pictures of their impreza wrx sti, so I got my camera out. The weather screwed me over with rain and a thick layer of gray clouds ruening any kind of light, but...


 


sorry i thought anyone can post here.... my apoogies... ill just remove what i had posted.. again im sorry


----------



## mar1u5

EKSiR said:


> sorry i thought anyone can post here.... my apoogies... ill just remove what i had posted.. again im sorry



Thank you.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## guest0

mar1u5 said:


> CHAMMER & DO'URDEN'S EYES: Thanks!
> 
> 
> A girl wanted to surprise her boyfriend on his birthday with some pictures of their impreza wrx sti, so I got my camera out. The weather screwed me over with rain and a thick layer of gray clouds ruening any kind of light, but...


 
My favourite! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Happy with that one myself. It was a hard shoot, as the weather ruined everything and I had to improvise and just come up with some place to shoot near to the gas station where we stopped to wash the car (in the rain). Couldn't drive anywhere, as dirty&wet road + dark gray car = dirty car within a minute. So I literally ran around the surrounding area of the gas station and just made the best of it.

If the sun had just been out a tiny bit, it would have helped. But the sky was one big grey blanket shutting out any good light. Really sucked hard...


----------



## fotolode

Just beautiful! All of them!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you!


----------



## fotolode

I'm not familiar with your work but in all the settings, how do you manage to get the lighting so neutral that it balances with the object(s) (cars) ?


----------



## mar1u5

It's all in the post processing, which I do not discuss due to copycats.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Some extremely simple light painting.


----------



## mar1u5

Backed my  audi out of the garage and took the camera out. Made a wallpaper of the results:


----------



## mar1u5

Stumbled across this evil looking thing at 3 in the morning, with bats flying around and the whole nine yards. Really cozy.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## FDSA

Wow these are all amazing! i just looked through all 12 pages

it seems like the sky is always perfect for cars where you are i love the way dark clouds look with cars

would you mind explaining the full editing process on one of them? are the cars so smooth and reflective from being clean or is that a pp trick? also are any of them hdrs because some have that look to them.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Due to copycats, I don't discuss anything about the editing at all - sorry.


----------



## robertwsimpson

he's secretly insulted that you insinuated he uses HDR.


----------



## mar1u5

robertwsimpson said:


> he's secretly insulted that you insinuated he uses HDR.


----------



## FDSA

mar1u5 said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's secretly insulted that you insinuated he uses HDR.
Click to expand...

 

so they are hdr? 
just kidding

I really like the way whatever you're doing looks and safeguarding your techniques is a good idea you could make some good money working for car mags or manufacturers or whatever, hell maybe you already do.


----------



## mar1u5

FDSA said:


> so they are hdr?
> just kidding
> 
> I really like the way whatever you're doing looks and safeguarding your techniques is a good idea you could make some good money working for car mags or manufacturers or whatever, hell maybe you already do.



 There's a few (3-4-5 or something like that) that contains parts that are HDR. My problem with HDR is that I can't get the results I'm looking for, so I have to spend hours in photoshop instead. If I could do it with HDR, that'd be great 'cause it would save me a LOT of time 

It's just a hobby, and everything I've done so far has been for free.


----------



## p2porkchop

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## mar1u5

Got a bit frustrated and felt I had to use the nikkor 35mm f1.8 for something, as it's just been lying in my bag since I bought it, unused and unloved. So I rigged up the D300 in my kitchen and took a self portrait of sorts...


----------



## bhop

Do you use a polarizer?  It'd help with all those reflections..


----------



## mar1u5

I have a hoya something-or-other expencive circular polarizer that I've tried just a little bit, but I havn't really seen much of an improvement when using it. And my patience for things that don't "work" straight out of the box without having to put some effort into it isn't that great 

I'll have to pull myself together one day and do some serious testing with it..


----------



## mar1u5

Havn't been doing much lately... Really missing any kind of inspiration at all.. But I found a picture I finnished a long time ago, but forgot all about it.


----------



## 5DManiac

Oh, man.  Your shots are heavenly.  SWEET M3.  AWESOME, clean work.


----------



## 5DManiac

That's beyond awesome.  What aperture if i may ask?? Very sharp through out the frame.  You musta been stopped down and tripod mounted! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



mar1u5 said:


> You like the m3? Then I *think* you're going to like this one aswell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still eos 400 with 17-55. No flashes or anything fancy.


----------



## 5DManiac

You have an excellent eye and superb composition.  Very very nice!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



mar1u5 said:


> Havn't been doing much lately... Really missing any kind of inspiration at all.. But I found a picture I finnished a long time ago, but forgot all about it.


----------



## 5DManiac

I checked out your site.  Geezus great shots.

What gear are you using?  I'm not a fan of asking people about their gear.. i know it can seem like an insult.  The photographer is 99% of the job.  I have to compliment you though if you used a crop-body for all those shots.  Very nice looking (not that crop bodies cant take great pics) but those are beyond great.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. The BMW was shot using a canon 400d (rebel xti) with canon ef-s 17-55 f2.8 at f5.6.

If you're looking at my site, the 3 first rows of pictures are almost all shot using that combination of gear, except for the 2 shots of my old audi a4. The picture overlooking a city at night on the 3rd row, and the picture of the frozen branches on the 6th row were shot using the rebel xti and a canon 50mm f1.8 (great lens!)

The rest of the shots are taken with a nikon d300 and nikkor 16-85 VR lens, that I've now put up for sale as I want to try out some new gear for next season. Which really is just a big waste of money, as I'm quite happy with the D300.


----------



## 512

good shots! :thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. Shot a 2007 white bmw coupe today. Will post pictures as soon as I'm done editing them.

On a side note, I shot everything in raw for the first time (I've been lazy and only used JPEG's the whole time) and it looks good. Even the iso 800 shots of the interior are perfectly good for use. Makes me even more unsure if its worth selling the D300


----------



## 5DManiac

Hey Jpegs are just fine.  I used to shoot a lot of those.  Nice work with an XTI!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks!

First BMW picture done...


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## enufced904

These are all great.  What do you do in your post processing to get that look?


----------



## 5DManiac

That's his secret.  Great E92 shots.


----------



## mar1u5

enufced904 said:


> These are all great.  What do you do in your post processing to get that look?



Thank you. If it was just a simple filter or something, I'd share it with you. But I've spent years teaching myself photoshop so I can visualize how I'm seeing the image in my mind. I hope you can understand that it is not in my interrest to learn people all I know, just to have them copy my work


----------



## mar1u5

A simple interior shot from the BMW. Shot with nikkor 16-85 @ 85mm:






On a side note, I feel the D300 is one of those cameras that benefits a lot from shooting in raw instead of only jpeg. When I used the rebel xti, I couldn't tell the difference between a raw and a jpeg, so I never bothered with raw. But having used only jpeg's on the D300 now for quite some time, it's been an eye opener to finally shoot in raw.


----------



## mar1u5

A bit larger than the usual pictures, but I felt too much detail was lost if I shrunk it further down in size.






The car is covered in white vinyl btw. The actual color underneath is red.


----------



## mar1u5

This really didn't turn out the way I wanted, so I'm not that happy with it. Also, the D300 seems to have had a brainfart or something as the quality of the raw file was worse then the other raw files. Anyway...


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## enufced904

mar1u5 said:


> Thank you. If it was just a simple filter or something, I'd share it with you. But I've spent years teaching myself photoshop so I can visualize how I'm seeing the image in my mind. I hope you can understand that it is not in my interrest to learn people all I know, just to have them copy my work



No worries!


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## concessionaires

wow!, you know how to take good pictures!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you! Not good to post the follow pictures after such positive feedback, but.. Here's a few quick and easy shots that's really nothing special.. I just didn't feel like editing anything "big" today (seeing as it's friday and all...) and they're mostly for the owner of the car (and anyone interested in the car..)

The D300 does well, even at iso 400/800. No noise reduction applied at all.

ISO 400 NIKKOR 35mm F1.8





ISO 800 NIKKOR 35mm F1.8





ISO 800 NIKKOR 35mm F1.8





ISO 800 NIKKOR 35mm F1.8


----------



## mar1u5

Finally had time to do some editing again. D300 and 16-85VR, as usual:


----------



## austriker

wow wow wow wow wow! your work is truly amazing, i just read through all 14 pages! in fact i missed dinner and am going off to class now without food due to you =0 (im in college...) i love hte cars, love the shots! and thats awesome that you do it for free (speaking of which, are you going to be in spokane, washington, usa anytime soon lol)..

i really loved the last few bmw shots, great comp and background choices!! my favorite is the one of the beamer going down the ramp, great lines and composition!!

i love my car and i shot one shot of it once, did a hdr and did really process much after that b/c i didnot have ps at the time.. heres the link New Wallpaper, New Car on Flickr - Photo Sharing!. i cant post it because its so inferior to your shots =)

but great work, and do not feel bad about not sharing 'trade secrets'. i respect you for that, although i would love to learn haha j/k


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you, I really appriciate that! I've thought about trying to gather up a bunch of people for photoshoots in a 2 week period in the US, and fly over as a vecation and just photograph my brains out (and buy some sweet lenses while I'm there ) but it'll require a lot of planning, cash and... well... most likely I'll never manage to pull my finger out of my you-know-what and get around to doing it.. But it's a nice thought


----------



## dtzitko

I like your style man, and your taste in cars. Loving the E30 M3 on your website. You wouldn't happen to be on twitter would you?


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. I'm not on twitter because I've reached that point in my life when everything's mostly about "the same old routine" day inn and day out. As entertainment it would fail miserably, but as a cure for excitement it would totally rock!


----------



## dtzitko

Ah, I was hoping you might be one of the types that talks about updates/new photos and such. 

Your work has inspired me, particularly this one: www.mariusaasheim.com


----------



## jetblack

Very nice!!


----------



## mar1u5

dtzitko: There's really too little stuff going on to warrant any kind of blog or twitter page. Even doing this for free, I'm having a hard time getting cars for photoshoots, so I've been trying for a while to spark an interrest in other kinds of subjects so I can shoot more, but havn't found anything yet (as you can see on my site, there's a few random things there )

Jetblack: Thank you.


----------



## DSLR noob

Wow. I hope to get on a level akin to yours someday. With my own techniques and processes of course! (I agree that copying another photographer's work is a bit uninspired)


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks DSLR NOOB, and I really like your additude about processing!

Over to someting else...

Went to one of (if not THE) biggest camera stores in oslo, and lost my mind. Well, I'd already lost my mind before I went there because for some strange reason I had to have a 500mm lens. It just grew on me this week, the sensation that my life would not be complete without it.

And seeing as my job doesn't pay that much, I could only afford a sigma 150-500mm and a sigma x2 teleconverter. And in no way shape or form am I trying to imply that it's a cheap lens. But compared to other lenses with a 500mm reach it's a steal  And when I write "just bought", I mean *JUST* bought. I came home, ran up the nearest hill, slapped everything on my D300 and took a series of test shots that in no way reflect the potential of the lens (but does a great job of showing how crap things can be when you don't pay any attention to anything and just do things as fast as you can)

And before you ask "what are you going to photograph with it?", let me assure you that I havn't got a clue. No idea, at all. It's a part of my "buy something and put it to good use" challenge. It's fun just to loose your mind sometimes.. Very expencive, but fun 

As I said, these are just some test shots, poorly put together and shot in a hurry because I was really looking forward to seeing the reach of this lens, so - yes - *they're crap.* The editing is crap aswell, so don't complain about the variation in color etc on the pictures because I threw these together from RAW files in a *hurry*. This is just to show the reach of this lens.

*16-85mm @ 16mm - this is the scene:*





*Faaar away there's a farm. Lets take a look  :*





*16-85mm @ 85mm:*





*150-500mm @ 150mm:*





*150-500mm @ 250mm:*





*150-500mm @ 500mm:*





*150-500mm @ 500mm with x2 teleconverter:*




(I forgot to manually focus this shot, so it's a bit iffy...)

I was a bit dissapointed by the results with the teleconverter, as I imagined 1000mm would give me a lot more reach compared to the 500mm shot. But other then that, I'm looking forward to testing this lens out more seriously.

And the OS (vibration reduction) on this lens is loud, and it sounds *horrible*. It's like some small mechanical animal is dying inside of it. But it works.


----------



## polymoog

Nice series to give an idea of what the 150-500 can do! I've been wanting that lense for a while as well.

I think there is quite a difference between 500mm and 1000mm and I was also impressed by the light and the image quality, I expected the most zoomed in pics to be darker and grainier. Did you use a tripod?


----------



## austriker

WOW! thats insane!!! now you dont have to ask permission before taking photos of peoples cars


----------



## mar1u5

polymoog: I had it on a tripod to make the whole ordeal easier. But the ground was covered in moss, so I it wasn't all too stable, so I had the OS on for these shots.

austriker: Paparazzi photoshoots?


----------



## Focused

Stunning image.  Some gorgeous wheels in this thread beautifully rendered.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you!

Got up at 6 this morning and had planned hours and hours of shooting with both the new lens and old gear. Had to cut it short because my body objected to beeing treated to taco's and vodka (not at the same time) last night, and then having nothing but a red bull for breakfast before going out this morning. In hindsight, I can see that it wasn't such a good idea.

Aaaanyway.. Managed to capture a freaky building (the noise is added on purpose on this image):


----------



## mar1u5

*Sigma 150-500 @ 150mm:*





*Sigma 150-500 @ 500mm:*





*Sigma 150-500 @ 500mm:*


----------



## austriker

dang. love those shots, especially the 112 shot!!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. I thought I was the only one liked the 112 shot  And I'm happy with how the sigma 150-500 performs. I was expecting worse to be honest.


----------



## Cavalera

Great shots!Does the 150-500 have an optical stabilizer?


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Yes, it's an "OS" lens. Works pretty well. Makes a horrible noise, but works


----------



## mar1u5

This shot started out as a project to do some fake IR, but it failed hard.


----------



## mar1u5

And seeing as I already was in a "coloring mood"....


----------



## austriker

wow, great shots, like usual! whats fake IR?


----------



## mar1u5

austriker said:


> wow, great shots, like usual! whats fake IR?



Thanks. I set out to try and make the first picture look as if it was shot using an IR filter/IR camera, but that failed.


----------



## ducky

great work, man. love your e30, e92, and e87 shots...the p-car is hawt as well. that shot of it on the dock is gorgeous. your audi is also very sick...love everything in this thread...


----------



## 954gooner

The M3 shots are beautiful! I love the E30. Best looking car BMW made, in my humble opinion.


----------



## ocular

I love some of your hdrs, but by far the first image of the thread is my favorite.


----------



## zerofourtwo

Mar1u5 do a lot of your automotive images have HDR treatment?


----------



## mar1u5

Than you all for the nice comments. It helps with the motivation to do more when the work is beeing appriciated:hug::

As far as HDR goes, none of the images are pure HDR's. A few of them have small parts that are HDR, but that's about it. The picture I think has  the most HDR inn it is this picture of my old audi, where the building to the right started out as an HDR and then got editing along with the rest of the image:






The reason for some pictures containing HDR is that I've hoped that I could have saved myself a lot of time by making the whole image HDR and then just done simple adjustments later on to create the final image. But it always fails, so I end up 99% of the time not bother with HDR at all because the few times I do there's barely any HDR left when I'm done.


----------



## austriker

what you would recommend for an intermediate photographer to do to get better in photoshop?


----------



## mar1u5

austriker said:


> what you would recommend for an intermediate photographer to do to get better in photoshop?



First step is to learn photoshop and what it does. A lof of people get photoshop and jump on these "7 steps to some-random-effect" guides without actually knowing how to use the program propperly.


----------



## soze

Great shots.  Automobile photography is what really got me serious in trying to learn more about photography and got me hooked.


----------



## mar1u5

soze said:


> Great shots.  Automobile photography is what really got me serious in trying to learn more about photography and got me hooked.



Thanks. I really wasn't interested in photography, but I was modifying cars for several years and had to document what I was doing for forums and such. And by doing that all those years, my interest in photography grew and became a hobby all on its own. Now I'm trying to move away from shooting just cars, as it limits the amount of shooting I get to do too much.


----------



## mar1u5

FINALLY, a night without clouds and a chance to try out the sigma 150-500 and x2 teleconverter on one of the things I've really wanted to photograph for a long time: the moon. I need a new tripod&head BADLY, but I managed to get one picture that came out alright. ISO 200, F13 (limited by the teleconverter)


----------



## Sw1tchFX

i wonder if the results would have been better without the TC and a wider f stop.


----------



## mar1u5

Sw1tchFX said:


> i wonder if the results would have been better without the TC and a wider f stop.



 Right now I didn't have the energy to do anything else than quickly set up outside my appartment as I've got a fever and all the nasty things that go along with it  But I'll try it again without the teleconverter when I get a chance.


----------



## mar1u5

A small portion of the same image, in 100% size:






To be from "just" a nikon d300 with just the nikkor 16-85, I feel I can't complain about the details it captures


----------



## camz

mar1u5 said:


> Than you all for the nice comments. It helps with the motivation to do more when the work is beeing appriciated:hug::
> 
> As far as HDR goes, none of the images are pure HDR's. A few of them have small parts that are HDR, but that's about it. The picture I think has the most HDR inn it is this picture of my old audi, where the building to the right started out as an HDR and then got editing along with the rest of the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for some pictures containing HDR is that I've hoped that I could have saved myself a lot of time by making the whole image HDR and then just done simple adjustments later on to create the final image. But it always fails, so I end up 99% of the time not bother with HDR at all because the few times I do there's barely any HDR left when I'm done.


 
Amazing work mar1u5! I was looking through your thread and this one catches my eye the most. Composition and editing is drop dead eye candy. You're one of the few I follow here in TPF..keep 'em coming :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you for that. It's good to hear that people appriciate the work thats gone into all of this 

This is shot with the nikkor 16-85 VR @ 16mm, handheld ISO 400, rotated, mirrored and with minimal editing:


----------



## austriker

wow thats a fantastic shot!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. Shot a 7 series bmw today, which'll probably be the last car I'll do untill may 2010 as winter is setting inn


----------



## austriker

oh wow wicked shot! i love the older beamer and the contrast of golds and blacks=great!!! sad news about winter setting in meaning no more car shots.. but hopefully you still can shoot other stuff, you are really good! i definitely keep coming back for more and am not disappointed!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you! And to be perfectly honest, there are trackdays during the winter aswell, so I could shoot some cars there. The biggest problem is that *I* hate the cold so much


----------



## mar1u5

One for those of you who're not that into the "over processed" look I tend to have


----------



## mar1u5

Feeling a bit art'sy...


----------



## chetly

mar1u5 said:


> 1987 Bmw e30 m3, same camera set up as the lambo shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car was in a very good condition, and is a true classic.


 



This is by far my favorite picture that you have shown, I simply love the e30 m3's. It is one of the finest true drivers cars out there in the world today.

Your dad has a pretty sweet S3, I like those.  Just checked out your website... digging that cosworth escort as well.


----------



## Hellrot

I miss my E36. I <3 E30s


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks!

Colored version of the last picture. Don't like it as much as the b&w one but..


----------



## austriker

yea b/w is definitely better although the orange is interesting


----------



## mar1u5

Its a pretty spectacular building. I'm actually concidering going back there without a car to just shoot the building.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## austriker

dang. i really like that black and white shot.. you should go back, its a pretty photogenic building- its not everyday you can find one of those, although you seem to find plenty =)


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Yeah, it's a pretty cool building. Architecture is usually pretty conservative here, so I'm amazed that some one actually had the balls to build this. Weather forecast predicts rain, rain and more rain this weekend so I'll have to see next weekend if I can go back.


----------



## FDSA

I am definately a fan of your work. I love it when this thread is updated


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. I've ordered a sigma 150mm f2.8 macro lens now, so hopefully there'll be some macro photography here in a while. And it'll be interessting to try it with the x2 teleconverter aswell


----------



## mar1u5

Been playing borderlands and forza motorsport 3 too much lately, so to get a break I sat down with photoshop and started going through some old images to see if I could make something out of a picture..


----------



## austriker

wow great landscape shot!! i love the symmetry and im assuming you stitched it like that..


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. I took about 80% of a picture, copied it, flipped the copy horizontally and stuck the two pictures together.


----------



## mar1u5

I've wanted a "propper" macro lens for my dslr for some years now, so I figured it was about time to get one. After looking at reviews and prices, I initially decided on the sigma 105mm, but went a bit overboard when ordering and got the sigma 150mm f2.8 macro instead.

One thing I want to make perfectly clear is that sigma is a bunch of inbred cousin' lovin' retards, because the lens is NOT a constant f2.8. The propper name for it would be f2.8-5.6. God damn man-juice chugging dillholes 

YES, I could have read up more on the lens before getting it. But on the other hand: Sigma could be a bit more honest about their product, and call it what it bloody is, instead of just "f2.8" - which it is not (same goes for their 105mm f2.8)

Anyway... On to a quick test (I just got the lens today). I pulled out a watch I bought 14 years ago, which is pretty small, to test the lens on. Here's the watch next to my nokia 6300 to give you an idea of how small it is:






No, not the most masculine thing in the world, but it was kinda pimp when I was 19 (and mostly drunk ). Aaaanyway - Here's how it turned out:






100% crop:






Looking forward to playing more with it. I would have loved it totally if it was f2.8 like the name implies, but it's not. So it's not SUPER AWESOME, but its still pretty sweet  The small DOF on this lens is amazing.


----------



## austriker

wow thats pretty insane macro! also props for thinking about putting it next to your phone!! 
what do you think about the sigma 70-200 f/2.8. i was thinking about buying it b/c i am looking for a constant 2.8 telephoto.. are you sayin it might not be a constant??


----------



## mar1u5

This lens, on my nikon, changes apparture. On a canon camera it apparantly doesn't. Somethnig to do with specific macro lens issues and how the camera does this and that and... When it comes to tech stuff, I have about a 2 second attention span, so I can't give you a propper answer  But the 70-200 should be fine.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## JOSHardson

Looks as if that last shot is of an oil drain pan... I enjoy every one of your posts... Keep it up...


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. All 3 shots are actually of a paprika filled with water (and soap in the last shot), sitting next to a spotlight, and shot from overhead.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## Machupicchu

The Lighting!! How do you get that liighting on all of them... its amazing, especially on the second m3. Photoshoped?


----------



## Machupicchu

The contrast.....the lighting.....its totally my taste in photography as far as lighting goes...teach mee. lulz


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. The lighting on these macro shots are just 2 random 40w spotlights I picked up at a local lamp store (your everyday livingroom/bedrom spotlight).


----------



## gators12707

mar1u5-

I've been lurking around here forever, and it's because of your thread that I even found out about this site. I love your pictures, I think they are great. I've been photographing cars for a long time and I struggle to get the level of clarity and contrast you seem to master so well in all your pics. I finally made an account so I can give people feedback, but your pictures are definitely among the best. Keep 'em coming man!
:thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you Gators12707, glad to hear you like my "work"  There probably won't be any new car pictures before summer again (april-may), but I'll probably sort through some pictures from old photoshoots and edit a few during the winter.

As far as cars go, I'd love to shoot more american cars so I'll try and get a foot inn at some american owners clubs. And I'm concidering getting a full frame camera. But that's a lot of $$$ so I'm not sure yet if its worth it, concidering this is just a hobby and something I do for free.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## austriker

wow great looking sunset!! b-e-a-utiful sunset!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks Austriker. Was a lot of work getting it right.

Took a photo of my latest gear today..






Yes, the D300 is sold - along with the 16-85 VR and 35mm f1.8. On the D700, I'm going to try and use only primes. Concidering getting (along side the 50 f1.8): nikkor 20 f2.8, 35 f2 and 85 f1.8.

Oh, and the "product photo" above is as ghetto as ghetto gets  Used a canon powershot a470 (50 USD?), a 20 USD tripod and the most amazing studio and lights:


----------



## austriker

haha! love the studio setup.. hey so im thinking of buying a d300. did you like it? i cant decide between the d300 and d90. how much did you sell it for?


----------



## mar1u5

The D300 was a great camera. Upgrading to the d700 doesn't come from necessity, only pure lust  A used D300 isn't really that much more than a new D90, so looking at it like that - I'd get a used D300 over a new D90. And the viewfinder on the D300 is just awesome and worth a lot of money all by itself.

I sold the d300 for about 1300 dollars and bought the d700 for 2600 dollars (here in norway)


----------



## gigzybee

i like the redbull/vodka/ice skot the best


----------



## mar1u5

Just testing the 50mm f1.8 on one of my loyal subjects


----------



## DragonHeart

Nice shot. I just bought the 35mm 1.8.  Gonna try it out this weekend.


----------



## mar1u5

Here's one I took with the 35mm f1.8 + d300 at f2.8:


----------



## kundalini

mar1u5 said:


> .......
> On the D700, I'm going to try and use only primes. Concidering getting (along side the 50 f1.8): nikkor 20 f2.8, 35 f2 and 85 f1.8.


 Congratz on the new toy, you'll love it (as if....).  You certainly can't go wrong with any of those primes.  Unfortunately, thanks to my Mom,    I'm a hoarder and still have my D80 & D300.  Just can't rationalize selling them.  If I could only justify the 85mm f/1.*4*........... :er:


----------



## mar1u5

If you've got the D300, then you have the right tool to create beautifull images. Loved using it, and the image quality at low iso's isn't all that different on the D300 vs D700.

Anywho.. Stumbled into a camera store in downtown oslo today, and came out again the happy owner of a 24mm f2.8 and 85mm f1.8 - so I had to set up the spotlights and the awesome paper bag for another product shot 






(D700 + 50mm f1.8)


----------



## Machupicchu

All of your automotive shots, these are all HDR correct? If not the lighting is absolutely amazing, even if they are HDR, still, amazing.


----------



## chip

yes, that's a 1956 Chevy bel air ... the 4 door model isn't as desirable as the 2 door model. I am a Chevy man all the way and I am so sad to see GM losing ground left and right.


----------



## mar1u5

Machupicchu said:


> All of your automotive shots, these are all HDR correct? If not the lighting is absolutely amazing, even if they are HDR, still, amazing.



Some of them contain a few small elements of HDR, nothing more.


----------



## mar1u5

Got frustrated over the weather not clearing up (there's been a thick layer of just pure gray clouds now for weeks) making day shots really dull, so I went out at (last) night instead to try out the new lenses:

(except for sharpening after resizing them, there's almost no post processing work done on these at all)

D700 + nikkor 24mm f2.8 @ f8





D700 + nikkor 85mm f1.8 @ f8





D700 + nikkor 24mm f2.8 @f8


----------



## burnws6

You have some serious talent behind the lens and behind PS. Awesome pictures man! Spent the whole night looking at the whole thread!


----------



## Cojaro

Subscribed! I'm glad to see you moving into subjects other than cars, but keep the car thing up! It's all good


----------



## jvw2941

Alright, these shots are fantastic.  What do you use?! (Camera, lens, post processing software???)


----------



## Machupicchu

How long were these exposed on the night shots, beside the last one?


----------



## mar1u5

*BURNWS6:* Thank you.

*COJARO:* I need to try new stuff so I can get to use the camera. If I only shoot cars, then I'm too dependant on others to get to take pictures. Won't be any new cars untill next summer, but i'll probably edit a few old pictures during the winter 

*JVW2941: *Thanks. I've used a nikon d300 and mostly the nikkor 16-85 VR lens all year long. Just bought a D700 along with some primes (24mm, 50mm, 85mm). No special lighting used, only available natural light. For post processing I use photoshop CS3. I can't go into any details about the exact techniques I use to achive the results. Well, not as much "can't" as "won't" 

*MACHUPICCHU:* They were 20-30 second exposures. Didn't use bulb mode, just let the camera sort it out.

Made a few different versions of the operahouse picture for myself, and looking back at them all now I think I posted the "wrong" one, and should have gone with the first I made instead:


----------



## mar1u5

Had to return here, to just photograph the building without a car infront of it.

D700 + Nikkor 24mm f2.8 @ f8


----------



## austriker

thats definitely a rocking building!! nice work!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. It's a cool building, that now more people have discovered and are doing photoshoots at (copy cats  hehe)

Tried the moon again, this time with 500mm less zoom because of the FF sensor..

D700 + sigma 150-500mm + sigma x2 teleconverter






I'd love to try adding another teleconverter, making it a 2000mm lens


----------



## lalalala<3life

Your car photos are amazing!!! Wonderful job!!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you!

The weather seems to insist on beeing just gray and rainy and even more gray. It's been like this for what seems a small eternity now (well, I'm guessing about 4-5 weeks). The only sunshine has been a few days when I'm stuck at work, looking out the window, just hating the fact that I'm stuck in a meaningless office job and having to see the sun set before I go home.

So my desire for photography has been climbing the walls, and today I just had to do something, so I ended up doing another self portrait. D700 + 50 f1.8 @ f2.8 and ISO 400. The focus hit the tip of my shirt so it could have been sharper. I also slightly over exposed the picture on purpose, which wasn't the best decision I ever made.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## Nikkor

That building is pimp.


----------



## markbecken09

Hey guys,
Very fantastic photos. I really like it so much. All are beautiful picture. Even i have download some pictures also. Thanks for posting here.

Cheers.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you.

During lunch at work, I've seen this buildingsite for some time, and loved the crane decorated with christmas lights, so I went over there and snapped a few shots.

D700 + nikkor 24mm f2.8 @ f8


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + sigma 150mm f2.8


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + sigma 150mm f2.8


----------



## mar1u5

I went out tonight with some big plans to shoot a lot of scenery using only the light from the moon, and use the bulb mode on the camera. Problem was that the temperature was -4 fahrenheit / -20 celcius so I managed about 5 minutes before I gave up and went home. IT IS TOO DAMN COLD!!!

I only managed one thing before I went home, and it didn't come out as I wanted to, so I will be re-shooting this. But for now...

D700 + nikkor 24mm f2.8 @ f8


----------



## mar1u5

Found a picture on my harddrive that I've actually forgot that I finnished some time ago *doh*

D300 + nikkor 16-85


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## zakhopper316

the lambo is my favorite


----------



## mar1u5

It's an awesome car. Wish I had access to more exotica like that


----------



## Keischa-Assili

one guy from deviantart had stolen your pics   have a look at Hoertie's Gallery


----------



## thirdkid

I think all of Hoerties pics are stolen. Either hes a fan or just a real scum. And he doesnt even know the name of the cars, Square BMW, its an E30 BMW not a 'square' BMW


----------



## mar1u5

Keischa-Assili said:


> one guy from deviantart had stolen your pics   have a look at Hoertie's Gallery



Thank you so much for the heads up! What a looser..


----------



## mar1u5

thirdkid said:


> I think all of Hoerties pics are stolen. Either hes a fan or just a real scum. And he doesnt even know the name of the cars, Square BMW, its an E30 BMW not a 'square' BMW



He's a real scum. He's removed all the (C) tags and is posting all the pictures as his own. I've reported all my pictures and sent a request for him to be banned.

**edit** He had removed my (C) tag from 43 (!) pictures and posted as his own. From now on I'm atleast going to make it a bit more difficult for these pathetic talentless kids and have a bigger (C) tag. It looks bad, but I'd rather do it this way than make it easy for loosers like that.

This is more like how I'm going to tag them from now on:


----------



## thirdkid

Thats a much better tag and is going to be much harder to remove. Ive admired your work and for someone to steal them is wrong. Anyway, keep the car pics coming hehe


----------



## mar1u5

Sorry for all the dead links in this thread, but I havn't got the patience to re-tag ALL the pictures..


----------



## duncanp

It's rare i read everypost but i went all the way through this thread pretty much envying every shot. I must say i'm fan now


----------



## clbd39

Excellent photographs, 22 pages is NOT ENOUGH!

you need to get on some local car forum and strut your stuff and book some shots! I'm sure plenty of people wouldn't mind a 10" x 20" photo of their car or HDR of their car on some foam board! 

Excellent shots, love your scenery shots as well!


----------



## mar1u5

*Duncanp: *Thanks!

*Clbd39: *Thank you. I've registered myself on several forums to try and get people for shoots, but even when offering it for free I've had a hard time getting people to meet up :-/



Just testing out a bit more discreet way of tagging the photos. There are more than just the very obvious one in the right hand corner.






Will try more ways to do it.. Something that's atleast a BIT hard to remove, but won't ruin the pictures compleatly..


----------



## mar1u5

All pictures on my www page has been re-done. Now using one visible (c) tag + several "invisible" ones.


----------



## mar1u5

Took some pictures of two maine coon cats today. Just as one of them struck the perfect pose, he had to put his tounge out to ruin the shot 

D700 + 50mm f1.8 @ f2.4 / ISO 800


----------



## mar1u5

A bit more cooperative...

D700 + 50mm f1.8 @ f1.8 / ISO 400


----------



## CBP

Wow they are some serious pictures....i have just spent the last two days reading this thread from start to finish, your have a lot to answer for as it was nearly 4am when i was hitting the bed this morning.... lol :lmao:

Great work and i hope you can stop little thieving a**holes from trying to claim your hard work. I would love to be able to produce the photographs you do, does it take long to edit them?? I have never done photoshop on my pictures but think i would like to give it a good go.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you CBP. Its nice to hear that people appriciate the work. Post processing time varies from picture to picture. I have no one set way that I go about doing things, but rather start from scratch on each one. The most time I've spent on one picture is about 8 hours. The average time I spend, if I have to make a guess, is somewhere between 2-4 hours.

These cat pictures took about/less than 1 hour each, so not a whole lot of work. And keep in mind that the time used isn't real effective: I'm having a coke, listening to music etc etc 

D700 + 50mm f1.8 @ f1.8 / ISO 800


----------



## CBP

Would you be interested in doing some work on on of my pics if i sent it to you?? would love to see what you could do! If not thats okay. Love the cat pictures they're fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## mar1u5

CBP said:


> Would you be interested in doing some work on on of my pics if i sent it to you?? would love to see what you could do! If not thats okay. Love the cat pictures they're fun. :mrgreen:



I usually don't work on other people's pictures, but I'm having an operation tomorrow and I'll be stuck at home all drugged up for the rest of the week so mail me one full size picture. Can't promise you anything (especially since I don't know how coherent I'll be for the rest of the week) but I'll have a look at it.

Use LESERPOST@HOTMAIL.COM


----------



## CBP

Okay....cool, will email it across to you now. Best of luck tomorrow hope all goes well. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Lesson #1: how to beg 







D700 + 50mm f1.8 @ f1.8 / ISO 200


----------



## mar1u5

A bit of the "usual stuff"...


----------



## FORCFED

Wow. I just went through every page. Amazing shots.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you!

Just playing around with some more old stuff here, while waiting for summer so I can go out and shoot some more...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Um first of all wow. *DROOLS* ...Niiiice car and beautiful color!!! (The lambo.) How did you do that lighting????---shading around it... 

or is the shading Photoshop'd?

very nice!


----------



## mdtusz

Can you (if you ever have time/bored) post a tutorial on your pp work? I've always tried to achieve that car calendar look you have but can never seem to get it.

Sorry if this has already been covered!


----------



## mar1u5

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Um first of all wow. *DROOLS* ...Niiiice car and beautiful color!!! (The lambo.) How did you do that lighting????---shading around it...
> 
> or is the shading Photoshop'd?
> 
> very nice!



I'm not sure I understand what picture you're asking about, sorry.


----------



## mar1u5

mdtusz said:


> Can you (if you ever have time/bored) post a tutorial on your pp work? I've always tried to achieve that car calendar look you have but can never seem to get it.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been covered!



I've spent a lot of years teaching myself photoshop, and trying to give my pictures "a look" to distinguish them from everyone elses work. If I made a (long) tutorial about the various techniques I use, then I'd end up with several people posting pictures looking like my work. I'm sure you can understand how that isn't very appealing to me 

What I encurage everyone who asks me about editing to do, is to learn the basics of post processing (tonns of www pages with tips out there) and then try to create your own look for your images. It's much more rewarding to take a picture and make it "your own", than to copy other peoples way of editing and have everyone go "Well, that looks just like this-and-that person's images".

A page I used to read & watch videos from a lot was www.radiantvista.com, which as far as I can remember never had any car pictures - only nature/scenery/portraits etc. But it was just about learning general techniques, that I could apply to my pictures to try and make them as I wanted them to look. After having learnt some basics, I started experimenting a lot with photoshop on my own to see what the different things in the program did.

I also made the misstake to try and search out techniques that were specifically ment for PP work on cars when I started out, and it didn't get me anywhere. It wasn't untill I got my head around the fact that what can be applied to a picture of a flower, can also be applied to a picture of a car, that I really started making some progress.


----------



## mar1u5

The 3 lenses that are going to do my dirty work this summer: Nikon 70-300 VR, Nikon 24-70 f2.8 and Sigma 12-24


----------



## austriker

wow. i just keep coming back for more!! even a trivial shot of 3 lens you work magic with!! oh boy i would love to have that nikon 24-70 f/2.8.. did you use some lighting for that shot of the lenses?


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. It's nice to see people take the time to look at what I do. Havn't used any of these lenses much, so I can't share any experiences. Mostly just unpacked them and put them in my camera bag. Except for the 70-300 that I had to go out and try some panning shots with, because I was a bit sceptical about its image quality and how well the VR would handle panning. But it works alright thankfully, or I would have had to get a canon 7D and ef 70-200 F4 IS (makes panning shots childs play, excellent lens!!) which my wallet wasn't too thrilled about 

Went with "budget" lenses for the ultra wide and tele, as from past experience I assume the bread&butter lens is going to be the 24-70 - so I spent most on that. And from what I've seen others manage to do with the 70-300 VR & 12-24, they're both excellent lenses. So if I can't get by with those two, I'll just have to admit a lack of skill. Or, more likely, blame it on sample variations between lenses and say I got some bad ones 

The above picture was as simple as turning on all the lights in my livingroom and putting the lenses on a table and taking the picture with the d700 + 50mm f1.8, and then spend some time in photoshop doing a few simple tricks: Desaturate, sharpening, hue, contrast, levels, some layers, removing the background, 3 fake lens flares and ...uhm... fake reflection... hmmm. I think that's about it.

Will hopefully have some new car stuff in 2-3 weeks time.


----------



## mar1u5

BMW M5 WAGON - Used for drifting events. Had to photograph it in the garage where it was kept because it's snow & horrible outside - and the car is lowered on summer tires.

3 versions, I just couldn't decide which I liked best..

D700 + Nikon 24-70 f2,8 @ 70mm f11 / ISO 100


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + Nikon 24-70 f2.8 @ 35mm f8


----------



## dcoffee

mar1u5 said:


> You like the m3? Then I *think* you're going to like this one aswell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still eos 400 with 17-55. No flashes or anything fancy.



Wow... nice photo... composition & tone were so great!!.. And i really wonder how you do it with EOS 400D and the kit lens. it's were so amazing work! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks, glad you like it. But it was the 17-55 f2.8 IS, not the kit lens


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## bc2292

Your pictures are incredible! You truly have a gift.
And i love that each picture is composed and edited differently its way too often that you see people edit the same way in all their photographs but you have made each its own and they look truly stunning. Fast cars and great photography FTW:thumbup:


----------



## manicmike

They look like snapshots to me. 



In all honesty those are gorgeous pics and I hope you're getting paid for them.


----------



## mar1u5

bc2292 said:


> Your pictures are incredible! You truly have a gift.
> And i love that each picture is composed and edited differently its way too often that you see people edit the same way in all their photographs but you have made each its own and they look truly stunning. Fast cars and great photography FTW:thumbup:



Thank you, I appriciate that. I try my best not to get stuck doing the same thing over and over, and try to experiment as much as I can. Even with locations I try not to use the same place twice. But it's getting harder and harder coming up with fresh places to shoot.


----------



## mar1u5

manicmike said:


> They look like snapshots to me.
> 
> In all honesty those are gorgeous pics and I hope you're getting paid for them.



Hehe, thanks 

Everything has so far been done for free. I want to keep it a hobby, and keep it fun. If I start to charge people it becomes more of a business kind of thing, and I feel like that might kill a lot of the fun.


----------



## mar1u5

And regarding the Nikon 24-70 f2.8: If anyone is concidering this lens, stop thinking about it and get it. It's a lot of money, but the images it produces are spectacular. It's certainly my new favourite lens.


----------



## mar1u5

The owner requested a "bright" version of the last photo...


----------



## mar1u5

Think these'll be the last ones of the M5, for now..


----------



## gators12707

Hey Marius, if you don't want to answer this question don't worry about it, but a big problem I have with my car photography is that the cars never come out sharp. When you shoot with your Nikon, can you tell me which picture control setting you typically use (Standard, Neutral, Vivid, Portrait, Custom, etc)? In order to boost the sharpness, I always use a custom VI setup with -1 saturation and +5 sharpness... Of course, I also use tools in post processing like PS unsharp mask, but what do you think is the best approach as far as picture control in camera settings? Is this the right approach?


----------



## destroy

gators are you using a tripod? af or mf?

marius, your stuff is great! that e30 m3 is ****ing sick.
please stop by my flickr if you get a chance and check out some of my auto stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Mesoam

i started to make comments about certain shots but there is too much good work, some seriously awesome captures in this thread, i also like that you keep appending to one thread


----------



## mar1u5

gators12707 said:


> Hey Marius, if you don't want to answer this question don't worry about it, but a big problem I have with my car photography is that the cars never come out sharp. When you shoot with your Nikon, can you tell me which picture control setting you typically use (Standard, Neutral, Vivid, Portrait, Custom, etc)? In order to boost the sharpness, I always use a custom VI setup with -1 saturation and +5 sharpness... Of course, I also use tools in post processing like PS unsharp mask, but what do you think is the best approach as far as picture control in camera settings? Is this the right approach?



The in-camera sharpening isn't the best thing in the world. My D700 is set to... let me check... +1 sharpness in standard, but I shoot RAW only so I guess it doesn't matter. I sharpen the full size image when working on it in photoshop, and when I've resized it for the web I sharpen it again.

I havn't bothered to compare JPEG vs RAW on the D700, but on my D300 I could see that the RAW files were sharper than the JPEGs, so you have a small advantage using raw already there.

Other tips are to use a GOOD tripod with a solid head. If you have a cheap tripod/head, it can vibrate from the wind or from you just having touched it, and that degrades the sharpness. I also use a remote control or self timer so it is perfectly still when it takes the picture. And I try to keep within the sweet spot of whatever lens I'm using.


----------



## mar1u5

destroy said:


> gators are you using a tripod? af or mf?
> 
> marius, your stuff is great! that e30 m3 is ****ing sick.
> please stop by my flickr if you get a chance and check out some of my auto stuff. :thumbup:



Thank you. I took at peek at your flickr, and nice cars - but also cute girls!!:thumbup: The "wheels" set was nice. Old school BBS'es ftw!!


----------



## mar1u5

Mesoam said:


> i started to make comments about certain shots but there is too much good work, some seriously awesome captures in this thread, i also like that you keep appending to one thread



Thank you! It's nice to see that people enjoy my work enough to make them not just take one peek and never bother again  Hopefully I'll get a lot more stuff to photograph in 2010, than 2009.


----------



## mar1u5

Visited a garage where they're building an all carbon supra with over 1000hk today. The guy building it wanted some pictures of the car before it's done. The plan is to follow up with pictures of the car when its done aswell, and from trackday events.


----------



## mar1u5

The car. All carbon, all sweet  The engine is just a mockup.


----------



## bc2292

mar1u5 said:


> Visited a garage where they're building an all carbon supra with over 1000hk today. The guy building it wanted some pictures of the car before it's done. The plan is to follow up with pictures of the car when its done aswell, and from trackday events.



This is gnarly! I cant wait to see more pictures of the supra! What engine are they gonna use do you know?


----------



## mar1u5

There was talk of around 1200hp, and I'm guessing it's a 2jz. They also have a genuine nissan silvia jgtc gt300 car that they want me to photograph - sweet!!!


----------



## FORCFED

Any specs on that turbo? Its huge! Nice shots.


----------



## mar1u5

FORCFED said:


> Any specs on that turbo? Its huge! Nice shots.



Thank you. The engine in the car is just a mock up, so that's not the turbo etc they're going to use. I checked another picture I took, and it says "HKS T51R" on the turbine housing.

Here's the JGTC car:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l205nlKrBQ[/ame]

Here's an old video of the carbon supra:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8kx2VUGchI[/ame]


----------



## AaramSafai

Great set of Automotive shots! you treat the light really well in photoshop man. keep it up!


----------



## mar1u5

Attended my first trackday for several years. And it's the first trackday I've photographed. Learned a lot about my equipment. First and foremost, I need to shoot everything in RAW as the D700 shifted between over exposing and under exposing at will  A lot of shots were ruined, and I can't see why the metering behaved like it did. But no matter - there's so much that can be pulled out of the raw files so it really doesn't matter. I just have to shoot everything in raw next time. And maybe play around with the different metering modes a bit and not just blame the equipment 

The only thing I didn't really care for was when the D700 locked up and flashed "ERR" in the display. Turned it off and on again, and it started working again - thank god.


----------



## burnws6

mar1u5 said:


> FORCFED said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any specs on that turbo? Its huge! Nice shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. The engine in the car is just a mock up, so that's not the turbo etc they're going to use. I checked another picture I took, and it says "HKS T51R" on the turbine housing.
Click to expand...


I thought it was the T88


----------



## nicdutcher

this was a great collection of photos. enjoyed every minute of going through this topic


----------



## mar1u5

*BURNWS6:* Havn't got a clue myself. All I know is what it says on the housing 

*NICDUTCHER:* Glad to hear that, thank you!






All the pictures from this trackday are shot with the nikon d700 and nikkor 70-300 VR lens, except for a few from the parking beside the track itself.


----------



## mar1u5

You can bearly make out a few people in the smoke, in the far right of the picture. The driver decided to smoke'em


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

The weather had deteriorated pretty badly at this point, so the lighting was pretty dull and gray. I'm not happy with this picture.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

The redneck in me approves this car


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## polymoog

I don't check in to this forum very much these days, (apart from the Photojournalism section) but it's always nice to get notifications from your thread, and see your automotive works of art


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you, it's good to hear that the work that goes into this is beeing appriciated


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

For anyone who wonders "why shoot in raw?", here's an example: I was going to throw this picture away because it's over exposed to the point where there's no detail left in a large portion of the car. But then I noticed the driver waving at me, so I had to give the picture a shot. If I had shot this in raw, I could have saved this easily. But I didn't. Lesson learned. 5x16gb CF cards on the way in the post. RAW all the way next trackday!


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

This is a bit unsharp, but I love the lighting in it too much to just throw it away.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## --ares--

Where were you on the track in constellation to the cars? Seems a little dangerous.

But you have sweet photos.


----------



## mar1u5

I got access to the whole track from the organizers, so I was infield - at a safe distance. Most of the pictures are shot at between 100-300mm and cropped. I also made sure to increase my distance from the track at points where people drove past with a lot of speed. And always kept myself oriented with where my camera bag was and where I could run to if someone lost control. I'm not getting paid for this, so its not worth risking anything at all for a good shot.


----------



## mar1u5

Drive it like you stole it...


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

D700 + nikkor 24-70 f2.8 @ 50mm / f2.8 / iso 400


----------



## reznap

You've got one badass thread going on here, Marius.

Post #395 is OUTSTANDING... the little bits of rubber in the air.. wow.  Nice panning also.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis

Wow. Simply, wow. 

There's not a single photo in this thread that I didn't like. Amazing work my friend.


----------



## Wozza

Another vote for shot #395. Also just swionging by to say I love this thread. Cars are a passion of mine too and this thread is inspiring.  Keep up the good work.

Not a fan of that last shot of the gold skyline, but everything else is magic.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you for the feedback guys, I really appriciate it!

Visited BMW Car Club of Norway's spring meet today, just briefly. Didn't take a whole lot of pictures. Not the spring meet's fault, I was just beeing lazy, tired and lacked inspiration. Brought the sigma 12-24mm & nikkor 24-70 f2.8 mounted on individual d700 bodies (it's good to have 2 camera bodies again!)

D700 + SIGMA 12-24mm @ F5.6 / 12mm - ISO 500






(the text on the numberplate says "we still play with cars")


----------



## mar1u5

I was walking around and almost missed this, but the owner called me over to show me the genious that is the plates on his car 

D700 + NIKKOR 24-70 F2.8 @ F4 / 58mm - ISO 400


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + NIKKOR 24-70 f2.8 @ F4 / 24mm - ISO 400


----------



## mar1u5

The "black & white" version was my primery goal here. The color one was more an after thought that I threw together seeing as I know not everyone shares my weird taste in obscure editing


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Evil looking bmw..


----------



## inov8ter

Nice work man! From your first picture I knew I seen it before...... Just checked the other forum I am on....The 4!!! I also have the same name on there as I do here.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks! And I try to spread some love around


----------



## ArA

Simply amazing shots. I have been pouring though this post looking for the answer to my question, but I have not found it. Could you post the pre-edit photos and then the edited version. So we can see the transformation?


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you Ara. About "before" pictures, I don't post them because that's not what my photography is about. And there's really no reason too either, because they look exactly like any other straight out of camera picture. I never use any artificial light or reflectors. If you want to see how the pictures started, you really just have to go out and take a random picture of a car and -voila- there it is


----------



## SusanMart

mar1u5 said:


> CHAMMER & DO'URDEN'S EYES: Thanks!



this is incredible))) the one with the train really stuns)


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you, glad you like it.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Mmm3


----------



## mar1u5

An E28 that was looking really tidy..


----------



## ArA

mar1u5 said:


> Thank you Ara. About "before" pictures, I don't post them because that's not what my photography is about. And there's really no reason too either, because they look exactly like any other straight out of camera picture. I never use any artificial light or reflectors. If you want to see how the pictures started, you really just have to go out and take a random picture of a car and -voila- there it is



Gotcha. I understand completely. Art is art. Keep the whole thing going!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you for understanding


----------



## mar1u5

Soon done with all of these, for those who're getting sick of bmw's


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Last one from the BMW meet...


----------



## da9girl

mar1u5 said:


> Mmm3


 
Lol my boyfriend had an '03 M3 and I used to say it like that all the time. Mmm3 is right!

That being said...you're work is amazing. As so many have said, you really do have an amazing talent. You just helped pass a good bit of time waiting for my work day to end looking at your thread and website lol so thank you! 

Keep up the good work...I will be back for more! :thumbup:


----------



## MAR

wow! i really enjoy your HDR edits here.. also, placing the cars in the center creates a nice symmetry


----------



## mr.fab

Wow these are some fantastic shot!!!!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks for the feedback, it's always appriciated.

Attended "Norsk Sportsvogn Klubb" (Norwegian sportscar club) spring meet today, held at a horse race track called "ovrevoll galoppbane". Lots of awesome cars.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

A very typical cue this day..


----------



## mar1u5

A lonely Dino..


----------



## mar1u5

There were tonns of porsche's there..


----------



## camz

Love the variety of edits you've been putting out lately marius.  The old toned faded out finish I'm really digging on the M3 - with your copyrights signed in the pavement. lol gotta love it.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. I like the way photos from the 60/70's look and old polaroids, so I try at times to give my pictures a little bit of that flavour.

And I also try and vary the way I edit as much as I can, so not everything looks the same. And I really don't care about faithfully reproducing anything from reality. I do what I think looks good, that's my main priority.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

This (like a few others) where shot before the event opened up for the public. I managed to get access (with permission) before the gates opened for everyone else.

Opel Speedster. Don't know if these are sold in the states?


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## HoboSyke

mar1u5 said:


>



Love that merc, what model is it?


----------



## mar1u5

Besides beeing an SL, I'm not sure which kind of SL it is.


----------



## mar1u5

Porsche carrera gt.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## bigboi3

mar1u5 said:


> Porsche carrera gt.



beautiful!!


----------



## mar1u5

An AMG SLS stopped by...


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## bigboi3

mar1u5 said:


>



OMG gt4's!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

The GT4's are fun cars. Both of them belongs to friends of mine. Been meaning to do a photoshoot with both of them for atleast a year now, but we never seem to get around to it.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## Czar

Great pictures, the photos themselves are stunning as the cars.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## bigboi3

mar1u5 said:


>



WOW... you always manage to get a good set of clouds in your shots! haha.  Those BMW's are fresh!! I'm drooling.


----------



## mar1u5

I was lucky, it was a cloudy day  And the old 6-series bmw is just pure hotness. Really liked these old alfa romeo's aswell:


----------



## ghache

you must be a car show hunter or something? great car pictures my friend.;


----------



## mar1u5

Hehe, not exactly. This is my first year that I've bothered with car shows. The other years I've been doing private photoshoots only. But I got tired of people not meeting up when agreed and such, so I figured I'd give shows/events a try instead. And that's been a good thing: so far this year, I've taken probably more pictures than I've done the past 2 years.


----------



## mar1u5

There were just tonns of porsches there. This was one of the more "special" ones.


----------



## Wozza

Last photo is my fav from that set, both because of the car and the photo itself.


----------



## mar1u5

A green car. Eco-friendly? Maybe not


----------



## mar1u5

A bold choice of color, but I like it.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## TylerF

i think you could make a pretty penny off your car shots. they are awesome. I just had my first car shoot the other day with a 2002 (i think) bmw m3. your shots provide me with inspiration


----------



## bigboi3

TylerF said:


> i think you could make a pretty penny off your car shots. they are awesome. I just had my first car shoot the other day with a 2002 (i think) bmw m3. your shots provide me with inspiration



I'd definitely have to agree with TylerF. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks guys  I've made a few bucks taking some shots of a project car, for an article in a magazine. I think its coming out next week. Pretty excited to see how it'll look in print.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

I got hold of the cover of the magazine, with my shot on the cover (jaaay!). Going out to buy the mag tomorrow so I can see the other pictures that were used. It's fun to get published.

The magazine cover:





One of the last ones from the NSK event...


----------



## bigboi3

Congrats on the cover shot!!


----------



## bigboi3

oops double post.


----------



## RL.

I just bought a d5000 and I am getting into photography.  I hope to one day be as good as you, very nice pics.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks, both of you!

Attended another trackday on friday 21 may. The day started with rain, but everything started looking real good when Planet Freddie | Filmproduksjon let me join them in a helicopter to take some pictures while they filmed. Massive thanks!!


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Some shots from the helicopter. D700 + 70-300 VR, cloudy and bad light, ISO 640.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## emh

Thanks to suckers like you, us mere mortals will never be happy with our car pics. Just kidding... very cools stuff   :thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks, glad to hear I can be of (dis-)service 

The helicopter. Just pure win & genious, loved it!







Shortcar, driven by a mad man


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## thirdkid

mar1u5 said:


>



Just out of curiosity and if u wouldnt mind giving a tip, how mny strobes was used on this photo?


----------



## mar1u5

thirdkid said:


> Just out of curiosity and if u wouldnt mind giving a tip, how mny strobes was used on this photo?



No problem: none  The picture was shot handheld in cloudy weather, nothing more. D700 + nikkor 24-70 f2.8 was the only equipment thing used.


----------



## mar1u5

If I ever win the lottery...


----------



## MGY

these are amazing panning shots.  What is the maximum shutter speed you recommend for panning?  I see that yours are typically 1/100 or 1/125 sec.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. How long your shuttertime needs to be depends on the speed of your subjects, your equipment and your own skill. Take your camera gear over to the highway and shot at different speeds and look at the results when you come back home. Then you'll know your limits, and what you can shoot at on trackdays. And remember to try different focal lengths, as something you can do at 100mm isn't as easy at 300mm for instance.

I'm using the cheap nikon 70-300 VR. If you're shooting with canon gear, I can warmly recomend the 70-200 F4 IS - it's amazing (and VR and IS helps, as they have a panning mode that corrects for up/down movements)


----------



## bigboi3

still can't get over how sick your shots are!! keep 'em coming!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. I'm glad to hear you enjoy them.


----------



## mar1u5

One picture for all those of you who don't like a lot of post processing: this is more or less straight out of the camera with just basic adjustments:


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

What happens when you can't sleep and you've got nothing better to do than listen to some music and play way too much with photoshop?






That happens


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

This is one of those rare moments, when I'm truly happy with how a picture turned out:


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Another day, another trackday... Sadly at the same track, so the surroundings might seem a bit (too) familiar (and some of the cars)..


----------



## mar1u5

A beautiful day at the track..


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

BRABUS. Nice.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

A DTM car was certainly a nice surprise.


----------



## mar1u5

Aston VS Fiat.. Doesn't seem entirely fair?


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

And I'm finnishing it off nicely where I started...


----------



## mar1u5

Wasn't supposed to do any more from that day for a while, but I found myself getting too boored over here...


----------



## mar1u5

Some seriously lazy piece of photography this one.. Opened up my livingroom window, stacked a couple of ND filters on the 70-300 and snapped a few shots..


----------



## Renzo

WOW, you are truly an inspiration to me man! I really love your automotive shots;especially the m3. You have combined my two passions into one.:thumbup: I hope to do some work with cars in the future, any tips for someone just starting out? thanks!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. My love for photography came through photographing my own project cars, so I guess that's why I mostly photograph cars  Tips? Your first goal should be to learn the basics, so that you never use AUTO mode. Program mode, shutter priority and apparture priority are your friends. Auto is your enemy. Manual mode is for sadomasochistic people only  Then go out and shoot as much as you can. You'll learn more from taking 1 picture, than looking at 50.


----------



## mar1u5

Same people, same track, new trackday...


----------



## j-dogg

I have a huge hard-on for anything on four or two wheels that goes fast, and some things that don't.

I've been wanting to shoot other people's cars so far I have my Probes and a friend's SC300 under my belt.


----------



## iPhotoShot

Wonderful light and contrast


----------



## mar1u5

*j-dogg:* Combining cars & photography is great. But weirdly the biggest challenge is to get people to meet up for photoshoots. I'm so fed up with dealing with people that don't stick to an agreement that I've stopped doing private photoshoots and go to events like these instead.

*iPhotoShot:* Thanks


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## Browncoat

Awesome photos!

I'm also insanely jealous.  There are many days when I get bored of shooting the same old humdrum things.  I can't even imagine having access to Ferraris, Lamborghinis, and Porsches all the time.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks! It's been a good year so far. Got access to some nice events just by sending examples of my work to the organizers, got the cover shot and 14 pictures in a magazine, and met some interresting people.

Could have done a few private photoshoots aswell, but I've temporarily stopped doing them and refused all offers so far. Just a bit sick of the number of unserious people that I've been in contact with. Maybe I'll start doing a few photoshoots later on some time..

Those of you who enjoy panning shots are going to be disappointed this time around, because I hardly did any (I find them booring myself so I didn't bother..)


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## blatty86

mar1u5 said:


>



i love the "evil" look of this shot, nice work man


----------



## austriker

that is a SICK challenger!!!! (right thats what it is?)

also I keep coming back for more! This is the ULTIMATE wallpaper spot, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## mar1u5

*BLATTY86: *Thanks, I was going for that look. The picture was shot during the day in sunlight, so I toned everything down.

*AUSTRIKER:* It's the new camaro. Not that it matters, because the challenger is sick aswell 

For those of you who've asked about "before" pictures, how they look before I edit them: this picture is 99% as it was straight out of the camera. TINY miniscule tweaks to the color temperature, saturation and sharpness is the only thing that's been done. TINY tweaks. Took about 5 minutes from raw to jpeg.






If you're looking at it and thinking that something else must have been done: no, that's just how sweet the D700 is 

Shot with the nikon 24-70 @ f2.8.

On a compleatly different note: I got a call from canon's pro department today, and the result of that is that I'll get to borrow some nice canon gear in august to try it out. I really shouldn't say any more, because it sounds so cool that canon's pro department called - but to be honest it's just because of a favour I did for someone at canon  Looking forward to testing out the 5D MKII with the 70-200 f2.8 II, 24-70 and whatever else I need


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Had to do something else today, so I figured I'd try the nikkor 50mm f1.8 @ f1.8 a bit. NOT impressed by the bokeh. I feel a real urge to get something f1.4 or maybe the 105mm VR or something..


----------



## mar1u5

Another one.. This is close to a 100% crop.


----------



## austriker

wow wicked shot of that porshe, i love it! and good call on the camaro, i agree the new models for both are amazing...

congrats on the canon call, although being a nikoner 4 life, i say BOOOO! haha


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Regarding canon vs nikon: I have 0 brand loyalty  As long as I get what I want, I don't care who makes it


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## ifi

Very good photos :thumbup:

I can see a building in the first car image


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks


----------



## nchips1

mar1u5 said:


> NOT impressed by the bokeh.


WHY, the bokeh is AMAZING :blushing:


----------



## edouble

Absolutely amazing. I honestly couldn't reproduce any of those photos.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks, both of you 

Just a few more to go from this trackday, and then I can start on the pictures I took yesturday at another trackday. This time - FINALLY - on a new track!! (and they're better than the ones I took at the trackday I'm currently posting)


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Time for a new trackday, at a new track (finally!!! ). Held at "vålerbanen" by "Norsk Sportsvogn klubb" ("Norwegian Sportscar Club" I guess would be the correct name in english)

NA tuned E30:


----------



## mar1u5

BMW E46 M3. How many doors....?







And for those who're thinking "320 with a bodykit", this is the engine:


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## AlexL

great car photos! and I love the red bull vodka pic


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## austriker

the black and white is DEFINITELY better than the colour version of the two shots above.. nice work again again again again!!! haha


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. I like the b&w myself, but I know from previous experiences that b&w isn't for everyone


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## Eton

All of these are absolutely gorgeous! I love that photo of the e46 motor. where is this track?


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. The track is located a 2 hours drive north of oslo, norway.
Vålerbanen


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## Irishwake

mar1u5 said:


>



What kind of lens is this? All of your pictures are amazing but this one stands out. Looks like maybe some HDR, but the actual shot is amazing.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. It's the sigma 12-24mm. The image is enhanced in photoshop, but the colors the sigma delivers on the d700 is fantastic straight out of the camera aswell.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

Needed a break from cars... D700+nikkor 50mm f1.8


----------



## edouble

Wow I would love to know your secrets!


----------



## muskokagirl

Wow, that an amazing shot! Is that your car?


----------



## gwenwon

You handle the light really well!


----------



## mar1u5

*EDOUBLE:* It's just experience and experimentation 

*MUSKOKAGIRL:* No, I only have a P.O.S car right now. I've had some nice ones, but I'm currently saving up to buy an appartment so a cool car is not in the budget right now.

*GWENWON:* Thank you.

Bought the 16-35mm F4 VR today. I'm going to try and see how well that can replace the sigma 12-24 and nikon 24-70. I have no hopes at all that it will match the sharpness of the 24-70, but I hope it's acceptable so I can have just the 16-35, 50 f1.8 and 70-300 VR with me at events. The 12-24, 24-70 and 70-300 is a bit cumbersome do drag along with me for hours, along with the two d700 bodies.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## Bombers

A lot awesome shots in here keep up the great work!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks! I've got quite a few from this trackday that arn't done yet (too much to do at work these days...) and I'm going to another trackday this weekend.


----------



## wang0215

nice~~~


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks 

D700 + 16-35 F4 VR @ 35mm / ISO400


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## sprayaway

I really like the shot with the 300zx going off the track.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. It brings a bit of action to the table. Everyone was driving real good that day, so that incident and another where a lotus hit a corner too fast and went off into the gravel was the only two "accidents".


----------



## mar1u5

Seeing as my bank account was already lying in a ditch bleeding from the 16-35 VR I bought, I decided to put it out of its misery with a good clean shot to the back of the head - in the shape of the nikkor 105mm f2.8 VR.






I bought it 45 minutes ago, so I can't say that much about it - except that compared to the sigma 150mm f2.8 macro, the nikkor feels like it's focusing almost twice as fast - and VR is sweet.


----------



## edouble

mar1u5 said:


> Seeing as my bank account was already lying in a ditch bleeding from the 16-35 VR I bought, I decided to put it out of its misery with a good clean shot to the back of the head - in the shape of the nikkor 105mm f2.8 VR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it 45 minutes ago, so I can't say that much about it - except that compared to the sigma 150mm f2.8 macro, the nikkor feels like it's focusing almost twice as fast - and VR is sweet.



Nice, the Nikkor 105mm is definitely on my list after I get LR3 and CS5.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Why do you want LR3 and CS5? CS5 will do everything LR3 does...?


----------



## edouble

mar1u5 said:


> Thanks. Why do you want LR3 and CS5? CS5 will do everything LR3 does...?



Sorry to take you off your topic. One thing for example is CS5 cloning tool is far better than LR3's spot removal. I also dont think LR3 can create a panoramic image.


----------



## mar1u5

Microsoft's (of all people) "ice" program is very easy to use and does a great job creating panoramas: Microsoft Research Image Composite Editor (ICE)

(and it's free)


----------



## edouble

mar1u5 said:


> Microsoft's (of all people) "ice" program is very easy to use and does a great job creating panoramas: Microsoft Research Image Composite Editor (ICE)
> 
> (and it's free)



Thanks!


----------



## deekim

you got good shots and good ps techniques. i myself have taught myself photoshop for over 5-7 years.. never took in photography until a couple months ago.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Been doing the same with both the photography and photoshop: just learned it myself.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5




----------



## mar1u5

This was kinda cool. A father (mr2) and his son (bmw) out on a trackday together.


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## edouble

What shutter speeds do you normally shoot at?


----------



## austriker

mar1u5 said:


> Microsoft's (of all people) "ice" program is very easy to use and does a great job creating panoramas: Microsoft Research Image Composite Editor (ICE)
> 
> (and it's free)




any panoramic software out there for mac that is free?

if not i suppose i will have to just boot up my macbook and run xp although it is such a pain because windows os is just plain worthless


----------



## mar1u5

edouble said:


> What shutter speeds do you normally shoot at?



For track shots I use between 1/60 and 1/165 depending on the distance to the track and speed of the car. For everything else I use apparture priority and set the iso to what feels like its giving me the right shutterspeed. I mostly just leave the camera at iso 400 for anything off the track, and iso 100 for cars on the track (unless I want to freeze motion, then I bump the iso up to 400-800 depending on the lighting conditions)


----------



## mar1u5

austriker said:


> any panoramic software out there for mac that is free?



Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## edouble

mar1u5 said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> 
> What shutter speeds do you normally shoot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For track shots I use between 1/60 and 1/165 depending on the distance to the track and speed of the car. For everything else I use apparture priority and set the iso to what feels like its giving me the right shutterspeed. I mostly just leave the camera at iso 400 for anything off the track, and iso 100 for cars on the track (unless I want to freeze motion, then I bump the iso up to 400-800 depending on the lighting conditions)
Click to expand...


Wow I never would have thought to change the ISO to affect shutter speed unless the lighting was poor.


----------



## mar1u5

I kinda skipped a part at the end there... When I want to freeze motion I (ofcourse) change from shutter priority over to apparture priority and bump the iso up


----------



## mar1u5

Something other than cars on a track...


----------



## lyonsroar

HOT DAMN!

You've got some of the best photos I've ever seen in my entire life here.

What's your secret?
:er:


----------



## Brutus

lyonsroar said:


> HOT DAMN!
> 
> You've got some of the best photos I've ever seen in my entire life here.
> 
> What's your secret?
> :er:



From what I've seen, photoshop. Takes good pictures to an entirely new level.


----------



## mar1u5

If the weather could cooperate just a little bit, I could have something else than these same trackday shots to work with :/ Rain, rain, rain, rain... argh!!!!!


----------



## SusanMart

Volga is the best.I truly like her=)
Keep on going.Its great.


----------



## mar1u5

d700 + 105mm vr, outside in the garden:


----------



## lyonsroar

Brutus said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOT DAMN!
> 
> You've got some of the best photos I've ever seen in my entire life here.
> 
> What's your secret?
> :er:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, photoshop. Takes good pictures to an entirely new level.
Click to expand...

 
I'd like to think it has less to do with photoshop and more to do with skill and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## mar1u5

It's always a combination of the two. The people who have zero clue as to how photoshop works, tend to think that you can put garbage inn and get gold out. It doesn't work like that. To get a good result in post processing, you need something good to start with aswell. And some images requires more work than others, so there's no magic formula to decide how many % of the final image you can say is because of the photo or the post processing.

And a lot of people forget/don't know that post processing isn't something new. It was done back in the old days in darkrooms aswell.


----------



## lyonsroar

mar1u5 said:


> It's always a combination of the two. The people who have zero clue as to how photoshop works, tend to think that you can put garbage inn and get gold out. It doesn't work like that. To get a good result in post processing, you need something good to start with aswell. And some images requires more work than others, so there's no magic formula to decide how many % of the final image you can say is because of the photo or the post processing.
> 
> And a lot of people forget/don't know that post processing isn't something new. It was done back in the old days in darkrooms aswell.



Oh for sure for sure.  I 100% agree with you.  I'm just getting started into the hobby and I have CS4 extended and I have tried to perform miracles with it, but it just can't do that.  A lot of the quality in your photos (and photos in general) comes from the composition and lighting and things you can't change readily in photoshop or any other program.

There is no substitute for a good eye.  It's obvious to me (and most other users I'm sure) that your photos are great even before PP.

My $.02.


----------



## austriker

I agree all your shots (especially the non car shots where your skill truely shines) have amazing lighting which really adds and your compositions are fine too...

Basically I cant get enough, you rock man! Keep it up! I think every one of your photos I want as a wallpaper, but I am not sure I want my mind 'blown' that much


----------



## j-dogg

Excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks, all of you. It's nice to hear that it's beeing appriciated. I picked up some goodies from canon norway today, that I'm going to borrow for 11 days, so hopefully the weather will cooperate a bit so I'll get to go out and use it:







5D MKII + 35mm f1.4 + 85mm f1.2 + 70-200 f2.8 IS II. Looking forward to using it!


----------



## bigboi3

5d mkII ... and some really good glass there too!!  I look forward to seeing the photos you capture with this equipment!


----------



## mar1u5

It's a nice camera, and some sick glass  I spent years shooting with canon gear before I went over to Nikon, so it feels a bit like "coming home" to use the canon gear again.

Went over to my mom and took a picture of her dog. He wasn't too keen on beeing a model...

5D MKII + 85mm f1.2 / ISO 800


----------



## bigboi3

That's an awesome shot!  DOF is SICK on the 85 1.2 and at 800 ISO.  SIIICK!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Yeah, the 85 is a beauty. Don't know if I can continue using nikon gear, knowing that canon has this lens.

5D MKII + 70-200 F2.8 IS II / ISO 200 / F5.6 @ 200mm


----------



## mar1u5

5D MKII + 35mm F1.4 @ F1.4 / ISO 1000 (!)






100% crop straight out of the camera:


----------



## deekim

damn these photos look hella crazy. hella detail but noisy


----------



## edouble

Do you have any Nikon gear for sale? Let me know what you have!


----------



## mar1u5

*DEEKIM:* Thanks. The noise is very well controlled by the camera. To be 21 megapixels, it's really good.

*EDOUBLE:* Unless you live around Oslo, in norway, it really doesn't matter


----------



## mar1u5

5D MKII + 35mm f1.4 @ f1.4 / ISO 400






5D MKII + 35mm f1.4 @ f1.4 / ISO 1000 (3 images stiched together to make a panorama)


----------



## mar1u5

I finally (!) got a girl to agree to let me try out some portrait photography. It was a bit ackward since she's not used to this, and it was my first time aswell - but I think it worked out in the end.

5D MKII + 85mm f1.2 all of them:


----------



## dodge1

Just finished reading this entire thread. One word...amazing!
I'm just starting out in photography and your pictures are a real inspiration.
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bigboi3

mar1u5.. those portraits are HOT!!  That 85 is a beast!!


----------



## mar1u5

*DODGE1: *Thanks!

*BIGBOI3:* Thank you. Seeing as it's my first time doing portraits, I'm kinda pleased myself  And, yes, I need the 85 f1.2 now :-( It's so damn expencive... (and a 5D MKII....)

Last picture of her:


----------



## mar1u5

Aaawh, who's feeling like sunshine and wants a kiss today?






NOT you, ok....


----------



## bazooka

I just spent the afternoon reading this entire thread.  Incredible work.  You're inspiring.

I know you won't give away your secrets and I understand and respect that, but I'd like to ask a question that maybe you'd be willing to answer, maybe not.  In PP, could you estimate, on average, how much you do general edits to the entire shot such as adjusting levels for the entire shot, how much you use masking to localize adjustments to just a portion of the shot, and how much you just hand paint whatever it is... like dodge/burn... freestyle without masking?  If you don't want to answer, no worries.  

I understand the functionality of photoshop, but I don't understand how to use that functionality to make my shots really 'pop'... to transform the technical knowledge into pleasing artistry like you do.  Some of  your shots where you post different versions of the same shot give me a better idea of the original, which the really blows my mind how you can see what to do with a certain shot.  It's really incredible.  Any advice you could give would be appreciated, but I'm not looking to mimic your style.  I suppose I'm just wondering how you happened to find yours?


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks for looking, and I'm happy to hear you enjoyed it. As for editing, I have no set way to do everything. I "attack" each photo differently, so that's why there's (hopefully) some variety in how my shots look. And the few times people have asked me to reproduce "a look" from a previous picture, I've had problems reproducing my own stuff because I don't want to do the same thing over and over - so I tend not to think too much about what I've done to an image once it's finally complete.

As for "my look".. After having photographed for a few years, I started visualizing how I wanted my pictures to look. Not beeing happy with just reproducing reality, I started experimenting with photoshop to try and come as close as possible to how I imagined a photo could be. I'm still far away from beeing able to create the kind of photos I want, but atleast I feel now like I've passed the half way marker to getting there 

5D MKII + 70-200 F2.8 IS II @ 200mm / F5.6 / ISO 400


----------



## bazooka

Thanks for the input.  Here's my issue.... as I look through some of my pictures, there are several that I like once I've ran them through Adobe Raw and adjusted the levels and saturation to get a good looking histogram without crushing whites and blacks.  But once I've done that, I look at the shot and I don't know what I can do to improve it with PP beyond the basic RAW adjustments.  It's like a mental block from just not being experienced enough.  

I've never shot cars but your work gave me lots of ideas if I ever did.  I do mostly landscape and natural outdoors kind of stuff, so I enjoyed your non-car stuff more than anything actually.  But except for some of your abstract skies that were mirrored, the PP you did didn't seem obvious to me.  Like your meerkat above (guessing), it looks untouched to me.  I'd be interested to see what you'd do with it if you decided to heavily process it like you did on many of your car shots.  Or perhaps the subject matter doesn't lend itself to that?  Just wondering why you chose the conservative route on that?

In any case, I'm definitely watching your thread and I really appreciate the little pieces of advice you gave here and there.  I think the more stuff of yours I see, the more I will understand what possibilities there are.


----------



## edouble

mar1u5 is a pro at the top of his game. Look at his website. Never have I seen such a wonderful collection of photographs. I honestly don't think anybody on this forum can reproduce the work of art that he does.


----------



## georgeshoemoney

Very good mar1u5! Professional shots! Automobiles is your expertise.


----------



## mar1u5

bazooka said:


> But once I've done that, I look at the shot and I don't know what I can do to improve it with PP beyond the basic RAW adjustments.  It's like a mental block from just not being experienced enough.



For years I was exactly the same: adjusted color/light/contrast and then I was happy. But as time went on, I started doing more. And I never took any classes at this - I was just trying stuff out. If you're doing landscapes, I'd suggest looking into the IMAGE->ADJUSTMENTS->SELECTIVE COLOR tool. There's a lot that can be done with that.

Just have patience, it takes time to be efficient with photoshop. I've photographed for around 12 years, and when I started using photoshop it was with CS2 - so it's been a few years with frustration...



			
				bazooka said:
			
		

> But except for some of your abstract skies that were mirrored, the PP you did didn't seem obvious to me.  Like your meerkat above (guessing), it looks untouched to me.  I'd be interested to see what you'd do with it if you decided to heavily process it like you did on many of your car shots.  Or perhaps the subject matter doesn't lend itself to that?  Just wondering why you chose the conservative route on that?



It's good to hear that my stuff looks like it might have been a really good photograph with not that much PP work, because that means I've done some good PP work  I always shoot raw, so straight out of the camera my pictures are exactly the same dull uninspiring stuff everyone else gets out of their camera 

There's not a lof things done to the image, and it only took about 20 minutes or so to do. That's where the experience comes into play: after having done xxx number of images and used about every tool PS has to offer, I know which ones to use and how to combine them to create that image. And why I didn't go all PP crazy on it: the photo didn't need it.



			
				bazooka said:
			
		

> In any case, I'm definitely watching your thread and I really appreciate the little pieces of advice you gave here and there.  I think the more stuff of yours I see, the more I will understand what possibilities there are.



I appriciate the feedback. Reading what people have to say about the images is the only way I know if I'm on the right track, or if I'm just way off.


----------



## mar1u5

edouble said:


> mar1u5 is a pro at the top of his game. Look at his website. Never have I seen such a wonderful collection of photographs. I honestly don't think anybody on this forum can reproduce the work of art that he does.



That's giving me waaay too much credit, but I'm glad you enjoy my work 



			
				georgeshoemoney said:
			
		

> Very good mar1u5! Professional shots! Automobiles is your expertise.



Thank you.


----------



## bazooka

Judging only from what I've seen, I agree with edouble... there is a lot of talk here on the forums but hardly anyone actually posts anything good, and certainly not in high quantity.  This thread of yours is chocked full of win.  

Last night, feeling inspired by your work, I went back and did some edits on a few shots from a recent vacation.  Nothing mind-blowing, but I was actually happy with how some of it turned out.


----------



## mar1u5

Guess I shouldn't argue with people who like my work, and instead just say thank you 

5D MKII + 35mm f1.4


----------



## magan123

very nice post keep it up.......!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## austriker

amazing mar1u5! Thanks for this awesome thread which I always love to return to. I actually found a mustang convention yesterday and cant wait to have some time to edit them- just by looking through your car photos I already feel like my compositions have improved..

I do have a 2 questions: 
Would you highly recommend raw over jpg? I have noticed a little difference but I suppose with my images right now its not all that necessary and plus I just dont have the space on my computer. 

Also for the shot of the canon gear, how did you make it so crisp and blow out the background? I am assuming it was a psuedo-studio shot with lighting and stuff. I tried a little bit of this with some ebay items but could never get it right. Of course all i was using was a sb-600 with my d300 and a white posterboard..

Also great work on the plane shots- it is great to mix it up and they are sooo good too!


----------



## SensePhoto

mar1u5 said:


> 5D MKII + 35mm F1.4 @ F1.4 / ISO 1000 (!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% crop straight out of the camera:



Your work is amazing, God i wish we were neighbors and i could spend days watching you edit those and learn lol, especially cars because that what I'm into shooting. This is prob my best so far and its crap comparing to yours


----------



## mar1u5

*MAGAN123:* Thank you, I'll try 

*AUSTRIKER:* RAW gives you the possibility to easily adjust the white balance (which all cameras struggle with) and to adjust the exposure. So if you nail the white balance and exposure every time, you might not be too interrested in RAW - but if you're like me, and miss plent-o-times, you might want to shoot raw  What I also saw with the D300 was that the RAW files were sharper than the JPEG's. You can set the camera to sharpen your images, but that's a bad choice. You're always going to get better results if sharpening is the last thing you do, after you've resized the images to whatever resolution you're going to use them in.

For the canon gear I flipped a foam mattress upside down, used available light and over exposed the mattress a bit. Nothing fancy (it never is with me )

*COLLDFIRE:* Thanks. I wouldn't share my editing even with my girlfriend, so I'm not sure moving next door to me would do you any good  And if you're not happy with what you manage now, just keep on shooting. No one is good straight away, and it takes years. Patience grasshopper, patience 

One of the last things I tried with the canon gear (before having to return it) was some baby photos. Took the 85 over to a friends house and snapped a few of his kid. She's just laying on a blanket outside on a sunny day, in the shade (as said before: nothing is ever anything fancy with reflectors and such when it comes to my photos )






Visited a trackday on sunday, and used the D700 again. Felt weird after having used the 5D. But...oh my good how much sweeter the autofocus is on the D700. Will post pictures later on.


----------



## austriker

Yea Go Nikon! haha, thanks maruis for answering all our questions (ie- canon gear) ! I appreciate it, every little tip I can nibble up I love 

Also great baby shot.


----------



## austriker

oh and hey collfire, thats not bad at all! best advice is just keep shooting!


----------



## mar1u5

Another one of the kid:







And their dog (mixed breed):


----------



## bazooka

Most excellent update... glad I caught it!


----------



## edouble

mar1u5 do you have a flickr page or a blog?


----------



## austriker

edouble said:


> mar1u5 do you have a flickr page or a blog?



yea! cuz you are a freaking baller! (haha, sorry I just had to, the temptation was too great..)


----------



## IcyVeins

Is it acceptable to put all of one's photos in a single thread like this and constantly update it? I notice that almost all of marius's posts are in this thread. If so then I think I would do the same thing.


----------



## mar1u5

*BAZOOKA:* Thanks 

*EDOUBLE:* No, I havn't got either.

*ICYVEINS:* All of my photos are in this thread because it's my thread  If it's acceptable or not is something you have to message the moderators about. I do it on all forums because then I know where my stuff is, and if some one likes it - they know where it is aswell  If I see a picture I like from some one, I've always found it frustrating to have to search through a whole forum to find more. So my logic is that if people like my stuff, it's easy to find. If they don't - it's easy to avoid.


----------



## mar1u5

This trackday was held for children from various hospitals. They were invited to come and ride along in various cars around the track, and were served ice cream and hotdogs. All for free. A fantastic event.


----------



## mar1u5

Kenneth Moen, calm and collected (5d mkii + 35mm f1.4)






Kenneth Moen, going nuts  (d700 + 70-300 vr)


----------



## HotSauce

I've been following this for a while, and have been a long time lurker.  I felt my first post should be in this thread as it's really been inspiring.  Loved seeing how you've progressed and your style develop.

I look forward to seeing more of your work in the future.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. It's always nice to hear that all the hard work is beeing appriciated. And seeing as it's your first post on the forum: welcome! 

This is a composite image. A sunset I shot at home, and a diablo on the same trackday as the last pictures have been from..


----------



## lion833

nice shot, nice car!! I like ur pics!!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you, glad you like it.

D700 + 16-35 VR F4 @ 22mm / F4


----------



## austriker

wow you seriously need to come over to america and take some photos of my car! I guarentee it is like nothing you have ever seen.. It is a 2002 pontiac aztek (I know, I know..) but I have heavily modded it into a batmobile of sorts! 

Your skills continually impress.. Keep it up!


----------



## mar1u5

It would be fun to go to the US and arrange a bunch of photoshoots, but it costs too much.


----------



## mar1u5

Still very happy with what the d700 + 70-300 VR combo produces... But in a lot of situations a 400mm would have helped, so I need to concider upgrading next year.


----------



## mar1u5

1 of 12 diablo se30 jota's.. d700 + 16-35mm f4 VR @ iso 200 / f11


----------



## Bram

Some really neat photos you got here.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you


----------



## mar1u5

This was a poorly planned "done in a hurry" photoshoot with 3 girls and the diablo. We did it just as the sun dissapeared and the light turned everything impossible quite quickly. I didn't have the right lenses, and, well, it was just a bit of a mess.

I've promised the girls that they get the final say in what is released, and I've only got feedback from 1 girl so far, but hopefully the other pictures doesn't stink so much that they refuse to have them showed 

And hopefully I'll get to do a photoshoot with them later on, PLANNED, with the right gear, in a better setting. Not that there's anything wrong with a diablo, heavens no, but I'd rather have full focus on the girls 

This is just the 2 time in my life I'm photographing people, and with things beeing as described: be kind 






I can not do this girl justice on camera. She's VERY good looking.






Equipment used: D700 + 16-35 F4 VR and (piss poor) natural lighting.


----------



## Chris1302

I had to register on this site just to tell you how awesome your photo's and PS skills are. Just amazing thats all I can say. Can't believe you took your 16-35 lens instead of the 24-70 man (not that there is anything wrong with the 16-35), but with your skills and that 24-70 that photo of the good looking lady would have done her justice. Like I said though amazing work Marius. Keep it up, gives me inspiration every time.

p.s. keep posting.

Chris.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks for looking Chris, and the feedback. It's always appriciated! The 24-70 would have been nice to have, but I sold it. I've basically only done trackdays this year, so I went with the 16-35 + 70-300 VR as a near perfect trackday setup. Really wish I hadn't done that.. But this shoot was a pure race against the clock and light, so even if I had the 50 f1.8 with me, I didn't have time to start changing lenses and do ths as it should have been done 

Anyway.. Hopefully these girls will agree to do a shoot without any car or anything, so I can do them more justice than what these shots does. And what better excuse would there be to get the new 85mm f1.4 ?


----------



## Chris1302

Awesome car and just as important if not more awesome girls. I prefer the first pic, looks like a great pose and she looks like she was born to pose. Have you given any more thought to the Canon gear you had a go with or do you prefer your Nikon gear. Would be nice if Nikon made some nice f1.2 lenses wouldn't it. Keep em coming mate.

Chris.


----------



## mar1u5

I love the 5D MKII for the beautiful 21 megapixel images it produces (which seems to have a bit more dynamic range than the D700, to me atleast), but I hate it for the piss-poor 9 point AF (compared to the D700, not in general). So I'm not sure what to do. If I had a bunch of portrait jobs lined up, I'd get a 5D MKII just for the 85 f1.2 alone


----------



## Tyler Ciervo

I love all your shots man! I want to start shooting cars and bikes soon after I get my new camera


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. Go for it, it's fun when you start to get the hang of it after a while!


----------



## mar1u5




----------



## bazooka

Nice update as usual!


----------



## mar1u5

I'll give you something even nicer


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + 50mm f1.8


----------



## mar1u5

Summer...


----------



## mar1u5

A quick jump back in time, to when I borrowed a 5D MKII from Canon Norway: 5D MKII + 35mm f1.4 @ ISO 1000


----------



## austriker

Wow that 'summer' photo is quite remarkable and is very appropriately titled! 

Keep it up!


----------



## HotSauce

mar1u5 said:


> I love the 5D MKII for the beautiful 21 megapixel images it produces (which seems to have a bit more dynamic range than the D700, to me atleast), but I hate it for the piss-poor 9 point AF (compared to the D700, not in general). So I'm not sure what to do. If I had a bunch of portrait jobs lined up, I'd get a 5D MKII just for the 85 f1.2 alone



This is the first picture I've ever seen, that I can hear as well.  And let me just say, she sounds so, so sweet.  Great composition - your pictures often tell a story - especially to those of us who are car enthusiasts.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks 

I'm on my 5th day with a fever, so I'm feeling a bit detached from reality. In my current state, this picture looks ok, but I don't how it is if you've got a clear head 

D700 + 16-35 VR (aka "the flare monster")


----------



## >>><<<

I love your photos, and they have also inspired me to work with photoshop some more. I don't have anything other than an old film slr and a point shoot right now but until I get a Dslr they'll have to suffice. Keep up the great work!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks! I started out using point&shoot camera's for several years. They're great for learing (as long as you have something with manual controls), and makes the day when you step up to a propper DSLR really rewarding.

This one's from when I borrowed a 5D MKII + the amazing canon 85mm f1.2. I miss that lens so much..


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + 50mm f1.8


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + 16-35 F4 VR


----------



## mar1u5

All carbon and alcantara interior. Sweet.


----------



## stephyg

I love.the pictures. I love the back ground for them. I'm going to have a photoshoot with some jdm cars and  I was wondering if you could give me some advice and angles. Please and thank you


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. As for angles.. Get down low. Standing up looking down at the car doesn't work 90% of the time. After that, there's really not much too it. Do front, front at an angle, side, rear at an angle, rear. That's the basics. After you've done those, you can start experimenting and trying stuff out, like extreme angles/wide angle, really low/climb up high on something etc etc And multiple cars is an extra challenge, so good luck  You really have to think about the location you're going to use, to make sure you have some options on showing off all the cars. If there's an industrial estate near by, you might find some ramp or something that you can drive one car up and park another car on the ground beside it.. That sort of thing.

And don't park near a pole or something that will stick up behind the car. That always looks bad (like it's coming out of the car)


----------



## peacock

I love your M3 man... great cars.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. None of the cars are mine, I just photograph them and envy the owners as much as all of you probably do 

2 pictures shot with the d700 + the new 85mm f1.4g:


----------



## Chris1302

I envy the cars as well as your photography skills mate. Oh I wish I had that new 85mm 1.4, what do you think of it. Also how are you finding your 105mm macro, I love mine.


----------



## mar1u5

Havn't been able to do anything worthwhile with the 85 yet. I bought it, and the weather was just crap for a while, and then I was sick for 5 weeks straight :-/ But I'll be surprised if it's anything less than impressive  Hopefully we'll have a weekend with some nice weather before all the leaves fall off the trees and everything turns gray and boring, so I can try it out a bit.

The 105 VR has been sold. Was great, super sharp, and VR was nice to have. Had the Sigma 150 f2.8 macro before the 105, and liked the 105 better because of the VR. For anyone not interrested in VR, they can just as well get the cheaper sigma. I've ordered a set of kenko extension tubes now. Looking forward to trying those out.


----------



## Chris1302

Jesus man you change your lenses as much as the weather. Is it just cause you fancy a lens and buy it, try it out,use it for a bit, then get sick off it or do you just have loads of money burning holes in your pockets haha. Be interesting to see if you like the 85mm as much as canons 85mm 1.2. Keep the posts coming, love looking at your work.

Chris.


----------



## Neil S.

mar1u5 said:


> This one's from when I borrowed a 5D MKII + the amazing canon 85mm f1.2. I miss that lens so much.


 
lol

Buy mine then...


----------



## mar1u5

*CHRIS1302:* I like to try things out. It's fun to read about stuff, it's even better to try them  I don't own anything (I only rent an appartment etc) so that's the only reason why I can spend so much on camera gear.

*NEIL S:* We'll have to see what replaces the D700 and 5D MKII. If canon go BIG on megapixels again, and nikon only does 12-16 megapixels, I'm going canon no matter how expencive the swap will be. But for now, I'm too invested in nikon.

One from the event where they invited kids from hospitals to come and ride along..


----------



## edouble

Man, I wish you could your photoshop skills!!!!!!


----------



## mar1u5

You shouldn't limit your aspiration to my low level photoshop skills 

Camera gear is not the only thing I spend money on...

D700 + 85mm f1.4g





Saw this on sale for 36 uk punds, and just had to have it.


----------



## bigboi3

mar1u5 said:


> You shouldn't limit your aspiration to my low level photoshop skills
> 
> Camera gear is not the only thing I spend money on...
> 
> D700 + 85mm f1.4g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on sale for 36 uk punds, and just had to have it.



HAH.  That's awesome.  Wow.. that 85 1.4g is sharptastic, and that bokeh.. drools.


----------



## austriker

wicked with the f/1.4!! 

Do the eyes light up? Because that would be all too rad. (lights off shot!)


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. No, the eyes doesn't light up. There's some videos and pictures from other people on the net that has modded the head to light up, and it looks cool.

D700 + 70-300VR + colors!


----------



## 8ball

looks like a matchbox car AWESOME!


----------



## mar1u5

A glass of pepsi, 2 spotlights, all 3 kenko extension tubes, d700 and 50mm f1.8:


----------



## ottor

I like your stuff... Unlike some 'snobs', I think that the *art* of "Post Processing" is ... _almost_ .... as important as the shot itself.. and it 'is' an art or talant.. Some people that look at a photograph, and see that it's not something that would be straight out of the camera, say .. "That's overprocessed" ... I disagree - If the intent is to end up with a beautiful picture, you sure succeed at that !

Keep it up .... I'm an auto fan also... (95 black Corvette) and you do some neat stuff...

Thanks for sharing...:thumbup:


----------



## B15Chris

dope pics


----------



## Jeatley

People still say Dope?   

I just wanted to say WOW!  I looked through almost all of this thread.  Took a while but man that is some good work!


----------



## mar1u5

*OTTOR:* Glad you like it. I try to do "my thing" most of the time, but I have to admit to going with what I've felt would be popular rather than what I wanted to do myself with a lot of the pictures this summer. But I'm trying my very best not to care about "popular", and rather do the (sometimes) weird stuff I personally enjoy 

*B15CHRIS & JEATLEY:* Thank you.

A picture I shot earlier this summer with the d700 + nikkor 105mm VR:


----------



## ForTheNguyen

Great photos!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you!

Another one from the events with the kids from the hospital... One of 3 trackday taxi's. The two others where bmw m5's.


----------



## mar1u5

I was going out to throw out the garbage, and the first thing I saw when I opened my door was this moon. Ran straight back inn and picked up my D700 + 70-300 VR and shot at 300mm


----------



## mar1u5

The whole picture has the entire car in the frame, but I liked it better like this. From the event with the kids from the hospitals:


----------



## bazooka

Sir, you are a magician.


----------



## Chris1302

Love the moon shot, the watermarking some what spoils it but when you photo's are this good needs must. I'd love to see a before and after photo that you have totally transformed in photoshop and that you think is your best work or your wildest transformation.

Chris.


----------



## lyonsroar

mar1u5 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Another one from the events with the kids from the hospital... One of 3 trackday taxi's. The two others where bmw m5's.


 
Is this a real picture?!
It is so sharp I almost expect it to be out of a video game!  Especially the rear by the taillights.  Awesome!


----------



## mar1u5

*BAZOOKA:* I was hoping for "photographer", but I guess magician will have to do 

*CHRIS1302:* Yeah, I *HATED* putting the watermark on it - but with retards on the net stealing pictures, I felt I had to put it there 

*LYONSROAR:* Yes, no trickery with multiple images combined or anything. Just one raw file edited. The 70-300 VR is quite nice on the D700.

I was going through my old pictures, and came across this one - shot with the D300 and sigma 150-500mm @ 500mm.


----------



## mar1u5

More kids getting the ride of their life


----------



## austriker

BOMB! I love that shot of the seagull.. Love the simplicity,  composition, and colours. Once again nice work .Keep it up!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Next photoshoot will hopefully be this or next month, with a model in a hotell suite with a light setup. One of the lights compared to a normal "big" light you'd use in your house:






Bought 6 of those, 3 lightstands with a holder that can use two lights on each stand, 4 umbrellas (3 big and one extra large) and some small stuff. Never used anything like it before, but I find it more fun to just go out and try it - instead of sitting at home reading about it for weeks and months.


----------



## Chris1302

Excellent timing with the white Supra, bet the kid had his/her time of their life in that car and the driver must have some skills too, hitting that clipping point spot one (if the clipping point is the edge of the track). Superb work as always keep em coming pal.

Chris.


----------



## ghache

mar1u5 said:


> More kids getting the ride of their life


 

this is is completely sick!

There is nothing like a car action picture!


----------



## mar1u5

The guy driving the supra drives it likes he's trying to brake it. It super wide, loads of smoke and all over the track. Great fun to watch 

Some pictures from summer.. First two are from when I took the d700 + 50mm f1.8 over to a friend, and photographed her cats just as a test. I quickly regeretted not bringing a zoom and/or something with a bit faster AF than the 50..

She's really absent minded. You can call and her, and she'll come half way across the room - but most likely spot something on the way and forget what she was doing..






He always looks like he's plotting to kill you. And he's huge (maine coon)






One more from when I borrowed the 5D MKII + 85mm f1.2.






The 85mm f1.4g has a lot to prove. The 5D + 85 f1.2 combo was magic. Looking forward to trying the 85 f1.4g on the coming shoot with model & lights.


----------



## cash555

Like all your work.


----------



## bazooka

mar1u5 said:


> *LYONSROAR:* Yes, no trickery with multiple images combined or anything. Just one raw file edited. The 70-300 VR is quite nice on the D700.


 
How the?!?  Those look like clouds behind the moon to me...  i r confused.


----------



## mar1u5

He asked about the shot of the volvo on the track  That's one exposure. The moon is two exposures to get the night sky light enough, and the moon dark enough. It's not some sky I shot one night, and the moon I shot another. They were 2 exposures right after another, without moving the camera around.


----------



## rocky_alfons

:thumbup:nice brother.......................


----------



## windcharger

Very nice work.


----------



## lyonsroar

mar1u5 said:


> He asked about the shot of the volvo on the track  That's one exposure. The moon is two exposures to get the night sky light enough, and the moon dark enough. It's not some sky I shot one night, and the moon I shot another. They were 2 exposures right after another, without moving the camera around.


 
this.

I am still awed by the Volvo.  V50 right?

I owned an s40 back in the day.  Loved that thing, but it didn't love me back.  'bout $2,000 worth of repairs in my 2 year ownership.  :thumbdown:


----------



## mar1u5

*ROCKY ALFONS & WINDCHARGER: *Thank you!

*LYONSROAR:* It's an XC90. You have the full build thread here:
Gatebil :: Vis Temaet - Gatebil taxi Volvo XC90!!

Pretty awesome for a volvo


----------



## lyonsroar

Of course!

It's so low I didn't even recognize it!


----------



## MGY

lyonsroar said:


> I owned an s40 back in the day.  Loved that thing, but it didn't love me back.  'bout $2,000 worth of repairs in my 2 year ownership.  :thumbdown:



I got rid of my 2001 at 126k mi for $1500 USD. lol


----------



## mar1u5

WARNING: THE NEXT IMAGE IS NOT WORK SAFE!

This is my first attempt at using any kind of artificial lights, and my 4th time photographing a person, so judge it accordingly ;-)

D700 + nikkor 50mm f1.4 + 3 lightstands with umbrella's reflecting light.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## lyonsroar




----------



## Chris1302

Cracking shot mate, love the lighting and the softness of focus around her only thing is I find the colour on the bottom of her feet a little distracting. I think I'd also be tempted to crop the mattress out of the bottom of the frame. Only my opinion.

Chris.

P.s.   Stunning model.


----------



## mar1u5

The room was kinda dirty, so I had to do some cleaning on her feet with photoshop :/ And the mattress I should have cought before I took the picture (and covered it with white sheets), but I've had a fever for over a week so my mind isn't working. I forgot about a whole bunch of poses we should have tried :-(

And, yes: she's gorgeous. I'm very lucky to find her before she's picked up by some modelling agency and can charge tonns 

One thing I'd be interrested in hearing an opinion about is her skin: she thought she looked a bit "spotty", but I think she looks just fine and that the variations in color are natural and due to the light. I left her skin like that on purpose because I can't see anything wrong really. Anyone..?


----------



## Chris1302

I think the colour of her skin is spot on looks real natural nothing spotty about it at all.


----------



## BM_NC1102

Heres my shot of a tandem drift at a show in North Carolina


----------



## mar1u5

BM_NC1102 said:


> Heres my shot of a tandem drift at a show in North Carolina



I see you've made your own thread with your pictures. Please keep them there, and don't spam my thread about my pictures with yours. Thank you.

*CHRIS1302: *Then we're 2 against 1, so that means we're right. Thank you


----------



## mar1u5

Back on track... D700 + 50mm f1.4g @ f1.4. Umbrella on her close left, a bit farther on her front right and also behind her on the right side.


----------



## alphaphoto

The images of cars in this thread are very well done and the girls are pretty spicy as well.


----------



## pwrstrk02

For someone with a short attention span (me), you have amazingly cought my attention for 766 posts. "over processed" images have been an inspiration to me for some time now. You are second to none I have seen. Most every "over processed" auto image I see looks like an over processed image, yours have a sex apeal, a story in them, they make me want to actualy look at them and take them in instead of saying " oh that's cool" and moving on. A true work of art to me. 
I like it that you are venturing into portraits. The women are very attractive in a real world kind of way. The nude images are very pleasing, not in a sexual way, but they are soft feeling. 
I sure wish my area had the amount of outstanding buildings that you have in yours. All we have is a run down down town area and farmland, which still makes for good backdrops. I guess we always want what we don't have. 
Thanks for all of the amazing images. 
Randy


----------



## Chris1302

The second photo of the lady is just simply amazing the focus on her face is spot on, so so sharp and the pp is unreal. You certainly have a skill in photography and photoshop that is to be envyed. I bet she is pleased with that one and doesn't think her skin is spotty haha. Superb work as always Marius.

Chris.


----------



## mar1u5

*ALPHAPHOTO: *Thank you! Hopefully there'll be more spicy girls 

*PWRSTRK02:* Thank you. My goal for this photoshoot was sexy, while trying my best to avoid slutty/cheap. Hopefully I'm on the right track. And as far as backdrops goes, I guess what you're used to seeing is booring for you. So while I'm not happy here, and you're not happy there - I'd bet we'd both be happy if we could trade places for a day. I didn't go out hunting for locations this summer, as I decided last winter not to do any photoshoots with cars due to the high number of people who just didn't bother to show up last summer. It really put me off private photoshoots. But after a summer of doing just trackdays, I'm not sure I want to do that for another summer either. So maybe I'll get back to doing private shoots, and do some more hunting for locations.

Then again, if I get to choose whatever I want to photograph: it'll be girls, and not much else 

*CHRIS1302:* Thanks! I'm happy with that one aswell. The only bad thing about hitting a high note like that, is that everything that comes after it doesn't feel right 

These are just 2 versions of the same picture. The fullsize one is mainly for the model herself, as if it was up to me I'd only do the portrait one.

D700 + 50mm f1.4g


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + Nikkor 50mm f1.4g @ f3.2 / ISO 200


----------



## jmthompson

mar1u5 said:


> Stumbled across this evil looking thing at 3 in the morning, with bats flying around and the whole nine yards. Really cozy.



All of your work is fantastic, but this has to be my favorite (or at least a close tie with the old Chevy)! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you!

While I think the whole girl is stunning, I like the shots of her face the best myself. It was hard to concentrate on what I was doing 

D700 + nikkor 50mm f1.4g @ f1.4 / iso 200


----------



## Chris1302

Yeah the face shots are superb. Was there any reason for not using your new 85mm. Love the one were she has her back to you, all these shots are really classy which I expect she will be so happy about rather than looking trashy. Once agian mate cracking shot and please keep them coming. One more question do you ever use a tripod or are all these handheld, just asking cause I personally hate using a tripod.

Chris.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. I brought the new 85 f1.4g, and was expecting to use it for all face shots, but the room turned out to be too small (wasn't expecting that when I booked the most expencive suite they had ) so I used the 50 f1.4g. And I had bought the 35mm f2 for the wide angle ones (no stores have the 35 f1.4g in stock yet...), but for some reason it just wasn't working - so I had to revert to my backup plan for wide angle: 16-35 f4 VR :-/ I'm going to sell the 35 f2 and get a 35 f1.4g instead.

I usually use a tripod and a remote for the camera to get the sharpest possible shots, but it took too long to fiddle with the lights so I did everything hand held this time. I shot a series of pictures from each angle, so I could pick out the sharpest one from the bunch afterwards. You're eating through memory cards and abusing the shutter machine gunning like that, but the camera is a tool and memory is cheap these days  And there's nothing I hate more than coming home with just 1 or 2 pictures of something, and both beeing duds. I rather play it safe and come home with 10.


----------



## daarksun

Great work all the way through the pages.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you! I'll try and keep it interresting 

D700 + nikkor 85mm f1.4g @ f2, almost 100% crop! (was resized from 1600 and something pixels wide down to 1000) The 85mm is very nice.


----------



## pwrstrk02

Post 776 is amazing. She sure is easy on the eyes. I'm loving the little smile. Is her nose missing a little texture due to PP? in her left eye, just above the bottom eyelid, starting from the center to the inner corner, is that natural? keep in mind, I can't even come close to doing what you do, but i just keep looking at her and those things started to pop out at me. keep posting!


----------



## lyonsroar

EYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## bazooka

Thanks for the info on the moon shot Marius.  Glad you're still updating, can't get enough of your work.


----------



## bigboi3

I'm always amazed at your work man!  Great stuff!!


----------



## mar1u5

*PWRSTRK02:* Thank you! Her nose is actually a bit too soft due to the small DOF. I should have gone with f2.8 instead of f2, but that's really hard to make out when looking at the screen on the D700. And her skin has been smoothed, but I try to keep it looking natural and not like some horrible plastic glamour skin. Her eyes are natural, with reflections of the lights and the white sweater. Don't be afraid to critique anything, that just helps. I get really blind when working on a single picture for an hour or two, so even big misstakes that are obvious to everyone else - I can't see.

*LYONSROAR:* It was hard concentrating with those beautiful eyes looking right at me:blushing: 

*BAZOOKA:* Thank you for looking, and the feedback 

*BIGBOI3:* Thanks! It's been good to read that people actually liked these last shots, because I always get nervous when trying something new out. And with pictures like these I don't have the experience to really distinguish (for myself) what's good and not. But I hope I get a chance to photograph more girls. And maybe I'm weird, but I'm not too interrested in doing full body shots (even naked). I really appriciate a beautiful face more than anything else.


----------



## pwrstrk02

if youre not scared to shoot, we arent scared to look.my favorite pictures are of the beauty of a female body. when i get my new camara im goint to shoot me some sexy young women.........oh wait, no, my wife said i couldnt.


----------



## mar1u5

A girlfriend or wife could be a problem if you're going to do stuff like this...

D700 + 50mm f1.4 @ F5









(yes, the pose is a bit weird...)


----------



## mar1u5

Finally managed to pull myself together and upload all the pictures from the trackday where they had kids from hospitals and institutions and gave them rides for free:

Marius Aasheim

I'm not going to post every one of them here, because I see that umpteen trackday shots can become tiresome.


----------



## mar1u5

Got tired of trying to make everything look normal, so I got a bit creative..






(d700 + 50mm f1.4 @ f3.2)


----------



## 8ball

I love this shot!


----------



## Leilameat

You rock. I really hope you do some serious product photography.


----------



## mar1u5

*8BALL:* Happy with it myself  I like getting a bit creative with the editing.

*LEILAMEAT:* Thank you! Product photography has been on my mind several times, as it's something that's readily available to be photographed at all times and can be photographed at home. Now that it's winter I'm mostly locked up inside so I might give it a go 

Was a bit boored and started playing around with photoshop.. The skies are shot with a 5D MKII + 70-200 F2.8 IS II that I borrowed a while back, and the girl with my current D700 + 50mm f1.4g.


----------



## mar1u5

Continuing to try and be a bit creative with the shots, instead of spending umpteen hours correcting skintones 

Shot with D700 + 16-35 VR. I had the 35mm F2 with me, but it wasn't co-opreating.


----------



## Chris1302

That is simply amazing, looks like some kind of advert  for heaven. Your photoshop skills are unreal and so is she, best one yet in my opinion mate.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you. It's one of those hate or like pictures from the comments I've gotten on it, so I hope in the end that there'll be more positives than negatives 

Nearing the end of the shots from the photoshoot now. There are quite a few more, but there's some kind of problem with almost all of them 

D700 + Nikkor 50mm f1.4 @ f1.4 / ISO 200

"Come a little bit closer..."






(I'm pretty happy with the 50mm f1.4g)


----------



## Jose

I love your work. I want to try my hand at motor sports photography this year.


----------



## racingclub

omg your really good. Help me with my editing of shots. pm me so we can keep in touch


----------



## mar1u5

*JOSE:* Thank you. Motorsports/trackday events are good places to go for loads of practice. You can shoot tonns of pictures in a matter of hours. If you're not sure about your panning technique, you can always go stand near a highway and test out what shutterspeeds works for you etc.

*RACINGCLUB:* Thank you. What I do in post processing isn't something I share. I've spent years teaching myself, so giving it away is not something I'm going to do


----------



## Compaq

Epic photos!

Greetings fellow Norwegian


----------



## DefineStill

Hi,

I'm sure you gotten this same question a hundred times - you pictures-  all the awesome effects are done with Photoshop correct? There is no fancy camera trick, $10,000 camera?

I don't need to know specifically what your doing, just a baseline where I can start.  

Thanks for an answer in advance, I really really like your work.

Cheers,

Dexter


----------



## Adam Faulkner

I would say his camera skills are good but post production skills are better. Although sometime images can look a bit unreal for my liking. Wedding Photographer Newcastle


----------



## TerribleWone

mar1u5 said:


> 1987 Bmw e30 m3, same camera set up as the lambo shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car was in a very good condition, and is a true classic.



I saw this shot a few days back on my friends blog, its awesome! The car itself is unreal and its perfectly complemented by your post edit style.


----------



## mar1u5

Whops! Havn't checked in on this thread for a while, sorry..

*COMPAQ:* Thanks, and Hei på deg! 

*DEFINESTILL:* It's all editing with photoshop. But you still need a nice image to start with. And there's no need for silly expencive gear either. This was shot with an old canon 350D (xt?): Marius Aasheim

The only reason I'm using expencive gear is because I have no economical sense what so ever, and I just love new gear too much  If you want a suggestion for some good gear to start out with, get a used D300 and nikon 16-85 VR lens.

*TERRIBLEWONE:* Thank you. The car is sick. We were supposed to shoot some new pictures last summer, but never got around to it. Will try again this summer


----------



## mar1u5

I've been working on an old dell CRT monitor for years. I finally bought an eizo coloredge (cg223w). Getting used to the resolution will take a while, but getting used to correct colors took 1 second  Had to try and editing something on it...


----------



## Conner41

That is a sweet car, love the photo.


----------



## Conner41

mar1u5 said:


> I've been working on an old dell CRT monitor for years. I finally bought an eizo coloredge (cg223w). Getting used to the resolution will take a while, but getting used to correct colors took 1 second  Had to try and editing something on it...




Love it!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you  Had a go on an "old" picture, from when I borrowed a pre-production model canon 5D MKII + canon 35mm f1.4. This is shot at iso 400 and f1.4:


----------



## austriker

Yay! Good to see you are back Marius, for awhile there it the posts were dwindling.. I instantly revisit this thread anytime I get a new post email notification.. keep up the rocking work!!


----------



## polymoog

Wow, you've diversified since I was last here (which was admittedly a while ago ...) people and animal pics too, all really great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - that moon pic was beautiful, as were the pics of the lambo


----------



## mar1u5

Been a while since I did anything now... But I did help a friend out this weekend, who's breeding cats (maine coon), to take some pictures of her kittens. There's six of them, but only 3 edited to far:

d700 + 50mm f1.4g @ f2 / iso 320





d700 + 50mm f1.4g @ f2 / iso 320





d700 + 50mm f1.4g @ f5.6 / iso 400





We placed the kittens on a table, and I had a lightstand with an umbrella directly behind them, and one on each side infront of them. If you want to test your patience, try photographing kittens 

*Edit* I'm not sure why the pictures pop up as 800xsomething pixels, because they are 1200xsomething all of them.. Here are links if anyone wants the full size ones:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/katt01.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/katt02c.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/katt03.jpg


----------



## bigboi3

Lovin the shots of the kittens bro!


----------



## austriker

hey looks great (as always)! Thanks for sharing, I have patiently been waiting for an update =) . . Also I appreciate the explanation of your lighting setup- that is an element of photography I am still learning.. well hopefully the weather is getting better over there and we can see some car shots!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks, both of you  The only planned photoshoots I have so far are some bikini shots and stuff of the girl I posted last, my brothers old vw beetle slammed on 19's, and there's one or two cars (old mustang w/big engine + bmw e30 m3 with supercharged m5 engine) that's going to be in a magazine that I need to photograph when they're done building them. I'm also bringing along the girl for those. But all that is *atleast *1 month away. There's a *LOT* of snow that needs to melt around here  I will miss a lot of trackdays this summer because of work, so there'll be less of that. Not that I think a lot of people will miss it.* I* even think that those are booring pictures  Maybe I'll try and do some private photoshoots instead.

One more kitten.. Should have done f4 or something here but.. D700 + 50mm f1.4g @ f2 / iso 320:






'

Link to the right size: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/katt04.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

This is more or less just a snapshot I took to test out the 35mm f1.4g while I was there, and to remind myself how good the picture quality of the D700 is.. This is *iso 1600*, no noise reduction, f2:





Link: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/DSC9792.jpg

Havn't had time to use the 35mm that much, so I really can't say much about it.


----------



## mar1u5

One processed how I like it myself (i.e: not caring about how things actually should look )







The lighs used is the standard e-bay cheap chineese knock-off stuff "everyone" is selling. A total piece of c*ap, but I'm not going to use them too much so I just got the cheapest stuff I could find.


----------



## polymoog

Adorable cats, stunning photos as always


----------



## austriker

wow that cat shot from the d700 at iso 1600 is incredible. such a beauty camera and wicked glass!


----------



## mar1u5

*POLYMOOG: *Thank you.

*AUSTRIKER:* The D700 is amazing, love it. I still havn't had time to use the 35mm f1.4g that much, but hopefully I'll get a chance this easter. From the few shots I have, it seems like it's as good as the 50mm f1.4g, and I like that a lot.

One more... d700 + 50mm f1.4g @ f4 / iso400


----------



## bigboi3

Outstanding shots of the kittens!!


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks! It was a pain photographing them, but it was worth it 

After a long night of cod:black ops, I suddenly realised we'd played all through the morning and the sun was coming up. So I went out with the 35mm f1.4g + d700 (f9/iso 400)






Link to full size: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/sunrise1.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

d700 + nikkor 35mm f1.4g @ f1.4






Link to full size: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/summeriscoming.jpg


----------



## Chris1302

WOW that 35mm's bokeh at 1.4 looks amazing. How are you finding the 35mm, is it a keeper or will it be getting partex'd for something else. All credit it you for stopping up all night playing COD and then going out and taking a stunning sunrise like that. Well done and keep those photo's coming.

Chris.


----------



## mar1u5

The 35 is a keeper: it's sharp wide open and a joy to use. I'd recomend it to anyone concidering it. I'm also pleasantly surprised by the very close minimum focusing distance this lens has. The only thing I have to do now when it comes to gear, is to get the d700 checked out: there's some dirt on the sensor that I can't remove (I've even wet cleaned it, but it's not coming off).


----------



## mar1u5

First car of the year.. A mustang that's getting the full treatment.. New engine, gearbox, everything.. Just a teaser for now. Will shoot more when it's done.


----------



## mar1u5

Bought a lens I've been drooling over for a long time, yesturday.. The nikkor 70-200 f2.8 VRII. Had a chance to test the canon 70-200 f2.8 IS II, and it was insane. Was hoping the nikkor would match it.....And it does NOT dissapoint. Really worth every penny!


----------



## mar1u5

More with the 70-200


----------



## mar1u5

And more...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Link to correct size: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/jr18.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

Link to the correct size version: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/jr19.jpg


----------



## Chris1302

Jesus Christ that is one hot girl and by the looks of it one hot lens as well, what more could you want? Do you think that new 70-200 is as good as the 24-70. I bet your real pleased to have that lens now. Amazing photos, I've been missing you posts lately and these last few make up for the wait. Stunning work as always Marius and keep em coming.

Chris.


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you Chris. I'm with you on her looks. Might be hard to imagine, but she's even better looking in real life. I've been very lucky to meet her. The 70-200 VRII beats the 24-70 without breaking a sweat. I'm kicking myself for not getting it sooner. It's a tonn of money for a lens, but looking at the results I'm getting: I have zero regrets about buying it. But it does mean selling the 35mm f1.4g (and 70-300 VR).


----------



## mar1u5

Link to correct size: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/jr21.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

Links to correct sizes: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/jr22.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/jr23.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

Link to correct size: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/jr24.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

Last one of her, for now. This is almost a 100% crop. Resized from 1500 down to 1400 pixels only. Link to corect size: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/jr25.jpg


----------



## Chris1302

Looks like you've been having fun with the new lens mate. She looks a bit chilly in the last one mind. What software are you using to process all these they all look amazing. Feel sad for you that the 35mm had to go not so much about the 70-300 as you would never use it anyway with that beast. Do you still have the 85mm or has that gone as well, I bet you local camera store love you. Keep the photo's coming Marius I love coming on here and seeing a new post in your thread.


Chris.

P.s. sorry for all the questions pal.


----------



## mar1u5

The weather was not cooperating. It was sunny, but chilly as all hell because the wind was blowing real hard. And the water was is no way near any comfortable temperature, so it wasn't exactly super fun for her. But it was her choice, so no need to feel sorry for her  I sold the 85mm f1.4g because I had both it and the 50mm f1.4g on a shoot, and all I kept using was the 50mm - so really no need for me to keep the 85. Even if the 85 is a bit sharper than the 50, Then again, the 70-200 looks sharper than he 50 (!).  Software is, as always, photoshop (cs5). Feel free to ask anything, except questions about how I post process anything. Gear, shooting, whatever else you might want to know and I'll answer as best I can.


----------



## chaosrealm93

wow, love the cars! ^^


----------



## mar1u5

1680x1050 summer landscape. D700 + 70-200 VRII @ 200mm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fullsize version here: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/summerscenery.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

Attended a trackday for a few hours this weekend. Took a few pictures.. here's one  Veilside NSX. D700 + 16-35 VR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Link to full size version: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/gatebil10.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

I've edited all the pictures I took at the "gatebil" event.. For those of you who want to view them all, you can find them here: eventgatebil


----------



## Omofo

Great work!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you!  Took some pictures of my brothers beetle today..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  link: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/bobla01.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/bobla02.jpg



http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/bobla03.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/bobla04.jpg


----------



## m.shalaby

some stunning shots in here mate!


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you! 




http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/bobla06.jpg


----------



## wlbphoto

hi there, My name is Wilson, i was looking through your thread and loved your photos. I'm going to be working on a projected of shooting a car, not as fancy as the  lamborghini you've done, but still its a shoot i' am doing. reason i was so interested in talking to you was because liked the spot light effected you did. I have searched but can't seem to find a tutprial on how to do it. If there is anyway you can point me a a direction i would gladly appreciate it very much. This shoot is going to be for a blog my friend and I are starting. I ha ve seen that effect in a lot of your photos and want to try to achieve it. So again if you can help it would be a great help for me .. 

Thanks

Wilson


----------



## kennysghost

WOW!! What an epic thread.. There is like 2-3 Photos in that I don't agree with 100%. but for the rest!! You got my Stamp of approval!! I Got allot of Idea's and inspiration Out of your thread.. sitting @ work. is like being chained to a Burning Tree right now. I wane be out there taking Pictures ect.. Also took a few Pointer from this tread.. I'm also in to shooting Car.. also what got me Started in photography. (got jealous of my buddy's awesome pics and wanted to be able to do that myself!!

I Like you editing. Done really nicely!! and make a 10/10 photo a 12/10 photo!!

I will be waiting for the Next Update

Cheers
Mike


----------



## CGnTtown

You are an inspiration Marius and one of the reasons I joined this forum. Thanks for keeping our jaws dropped sir.


----------



## Brentles

mar1u5 said:


> 1987 Bmw e30 m3, same camera set up as the lambo shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car was in a very good condition, and is a true classic.



I dig this shot!!


----------



## Brentles

mar1u5 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/bobla06.jpg



another great shot!!


----------



## austriker

what a pleasant surprise.. I forgot about this site/thread.. oh what joy when I logged on today! Good to see you are back up shooting for summer! Also I will admit, being that I am at work, I am scared to go back to previous pages due to content...


----------



## Avena

Well...

these car wallpapers are outstanding...I really like all that wallpapers very much...I have also craze to collect the car wallpapers from my childhood..
Now i have a great collection of car wallpapers..


----------



## mar1u5

Love it when owners are willing to go that extra mile to get a decent shot  Bmw e30 ex-rally car with a bmw m5 engine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (d700 + 16-35mm vr)  Link to correct size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/jarmundbrenner.jpg


----------



## H4X1MA

That is epic


----------



## mar1u5

Thank you  Another shot of the inside of one of the front wheelwells (or whatever it's called in english )


----------



## austriker

any new shots recently marius?!


----------



## mar1u5

Well, along with the bmw I also took a few quick shots of a karmann ghia..





http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/karmann.jpg

And I bought the sigma 50mm macro lens today, so this is from today:





http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/at-a900.jpg

Just from a few test shots, it looks like it's just as good as the sigma 150mm macro - and that was pretty much as good as the nikkor 105vr. So at the price, the sigma 50mm macro looks like a steal so far.


----------



## mar1u5

My terminator salvation skull, wearing audio technica m50's and lighted by a regular cheap 20 dollar spotlight..


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

mar1u5 said:


> Love it when owners are willing to go that extra mile to get a decent shot  Bmw e30 ex-rally car with a bmw m5 engine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (d700 + 16-35mm vr) Link to correct size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/jarmundbrenner.jpg



Excellent idea. could use better lighting on the man and car.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. Only had the tripod and camera with me, so wern't many options


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Multiple exposures. HDR. Tell the dude to stand perfectly still so you can pop off a range of exposures to capture a higher dynamic range. That's how youd do it without OCf


----------



## Chris1302

Any updates on this Marius. Cant wait to see what you've been up to.


----------



## CW_GTI

I just bought a camera to get into automotive photography so this is pretty inspirational :thumbup:


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks! Been a while since last now, but I got to spend a few hours at a garage today. Will post more later. This was shot with the d700 + nikkor 24-70






Link to correct size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/inconsulting01.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + sigma 12-24mm version II






Link to correct size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/inconsulting02.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

The guy doing all the work... We've got a series going with him posing with the cars 






Link to correct size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/inconsulting03.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

D700 + nikkor 24-70





Link to correct size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/inconsulting04.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

Link to correct size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/inconsulting05.jpg


----------



## Chris1302

Awesome as always Marius. The bm looks mean. Some real nice cars he gets to work on. Painting cars for a living I appreciate the time and effort he must be putting into them and the skill of course. I see you must of bought the nikon 24-70 again.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. He works on all kinds of cars, and knows a lot of people so there's always something fun in the garage there  And a good observation: yes, I've got a nikkor 24-70 f2.8 again. Sold the first one because I really didn't like how it felt, and along with it I sold my sigma 12-24 (version 1) because it was real soft. Beeing using the 16-35 VR for a while, but it can't match the 24-70's IQ so... I bought a new nikkor 24-70 + sigma 12-24 (version 2). The version 2 of the sigma is a definitive improvement over version 1. I was going to wait for the tamron 24-70 f2.8 VC to be released, but then this shoot came up and I needed (well... "wanted" is more correct) something else than the 16-35  I might still get the tamron 24-70 VC if reviews proove it to be close to the nikkor in performance. And I'm looking at the D800... and the D4. I really want the D4. Anyways....

E30 with supercharged M5 engine..






Link to correct size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/inconsulting06.jpg


----------



## mar1u5

This picture was edited to be a wallpaper.. 1680x1050 in full size:






Link to full size: http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Chris1302

E30 with a supercharged M5 motor wow that will be a hand full. Me old man has just pre-ordered the D800, can not wait to have a play. I love the wallpaper edit, great colours. Get the D4 you know you want too.


----------



## mar1u5

The red&hvite e46 with e92 front is getting a 700+ bhp audi engine, there's a e39 with the same setup as the e30 and 3 more bmw's with engine setups I can't remember. They've also bought a huge racetrailer with a lift at the back so the cars can be lifted up and driven into the trailer. Hopefully I'll be doing a photoshoot of them all when everything is done. They're all getting the same colors aswell, to be kind of a team at events. And the trailer has a bar, shower, bedroom etc... Pretty sick  He's ordered the D800? Let me know what you think of it! I want the D4 for sure, but its a lot of money to spend on something I really don't need. And I'm pretty tired of my daily driver (toyota POS) so I'm concidering a new car aswell.. Money, money, money... Need waaaay more of it!


----------



## Chris1302

Yeah he's ordered the D800, not due till the end of March he was telling me. I've managed to get his D300 of him and his sigma 70-200 2.8 and 10-20 as he's just bought the nikon 70-200 2.8 and a nikon 20mm prime bonus. I'll defo let you know what he thinks of it cause he'll have more of a clue than me haha.


----------



## mar1u5

I had the D300 before the D700. Wonderfull camera! I used the nikkor 16-85 VR on for most shoots, and was very happy with it.

Last one for now I think...


----------



## mar1u5

Got a bit boored today, so I sat down with photoshop to get some time to pass...


----------



## Joel_W

Your car photography and post production are simply amazing.  As for the 55' Chevy Belair (?), it brings back some great memories from my youth what seems like a million years ago. All your skies are just tremendous.  Love your Red Bull & Vodka.


----------



## Foxx

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/38666.htmlmar1u5, can you tell me a little bit about your background with a camera/photoshop? Your style is absolutely stunning.


----------



## mar1u5

*JOEL_W: *Thank you. If I can choose, I always tro to do shoots when it's cloudy. It brings a bit more drama to the pictures, and looks better then just clear blue skies.

*FOXX: *You can ask me anything, as long as it's not about how I edit my pictures  It's all self taught over several years and I just don't discuss it for several reasons - the big one beeing the talentless copycats I'll eventually get by sharing my workflow. But if you've got some questions about what gear I use or whatever - anything not related to post processing - just ask and I'll do my best to answer!


----------



## mar1u5

d700 + sigma 50mm macro, and a raindrop 




http://mariusaasheim.com/files/raindrop.jpg

d700 + nikkor 24-70 f2.8, and my own car




http://mariusaasheim.com/files/z305.jpg


----------



## austriker

just freaking amazing. Thanks for sharing- I have been looking forward to your post for weeks now =) fantastic as always.. thanks for the update


----------



## Chris1302

Nice new motor. Z3M I'm guessing,bet it lights them back tyres up nice. Looks like another excellent photo, looks like a real clean motor.


----------



## hrgagan

Awesome stuff, the raindrop totally amazing!!!


----------



## mar1u5

*CHRIS1302:* It's "only" a 2.8L. The previous owner mounted the z3m side grills (or whatever they're called). It also has an m-sport engine cover. If it wouldn't cost me anything, I'd remove them both.

*HRGAGAN:* Thank you!

Nothing special, just an old picture re-edited:





And something new from 2 days ago... The E30 is almost ready. M5 engine in place, just missing the ESS supercharger + some parts here and there:


----------



## mar1u5

My adventures in sound continue, with the hifiman he-500's...

D700 + sigma 50mm macro. Light from the left coming from my window and the sun setting, and from the right is the eizo monitor. I.e: I just put the headphones on my desk and took a picture 





http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/he500.jpg


----------



## EDL

The end results are fabulous, but...

How much is photography and how much is photoshop skills?  I don't mean any disrespect, believe me, the shots are gorgeous, but I sort of have a hang up about when does it cease to be photography and become "arftifically" created, if you get what I mean?

Make no mistake, I'd love to have the same PS skills, but....are you a photographer or a graphic artist?  The years of teaching yourself photoshop have paid off, you're really good with it.


----------



## mar1u5

Here's the thing - and I'm going to be a bit blunt about this (and generalize a LOT )- there are generally two kinds of people taking pictures: those who do a bit of post processing with photoshop - and then there's those who don't know how to use photoshop and complain about the pictures from those who do, all while letting their camera do their post processing for them on their JPEG's - or excusing themselves by saying "oh well, I just adjust saturation and contrast in lightroom so my pictures are real".

If you only shoot RAW and add nothing to your images, I'll be very *very* surprised. Because that's an honest image. An honest very *very* booring image.

And I'm not trying to be an a-hole about this, it's just that what you're saying has been said so many times before. And it's always by some one who does "a bit" of post processing, or shoots jpegs, and says in a round about way that people like me, who have learned a bit more post processing than they themselves have, suddenly arn't photographers because we "create" images. As if we can magically take a turd and polish it into gold. And that is irritating because it's just wrong. Do I enhance my images with post processing? Sure, just like you do - and 99.99% of everyone else does, either in-camera or slight adjustments in programs like lightroom. But just because I've spent years improving my post processing, I'm suddenly not a photographer. Because I know more post processing than you do, and that makes me not a photographer because I cross that line where your knowledge of post processing ends.

See what I'm getting at here? I know emotions is kinda hard trying to convey over the internet, so let me say this so there's no needless internet rage about this: I'm not mad, and I don't try to talk down to you or be an a-hole about this. I'm just trying to make a point from my side of the table. If you feel offended, that's not my intention what so ever.


----------



## jowensphoto

^^Word. 

I've tried to explain that before, but you did much better than I!


----------



## EDL

No offense taken at all, I completely understand what you are saying.  I don't have the same skills you have in PS, I freely admit it, but my point is, at some point it has to cease to be a photograph and become a "creation".  So what is that point?

I wouldn't say it was a crossing of a line that exceeds "my" knowledge.  That is a bit arrogant, frankly, but I do get what you are trying to say.  It's not about my skills, or anyone else's really, it's strictly about the point where it does cross.  

I'm not arguing against it being art, because it certainly is and your images are fabulous.  I love them, but is it correct to compare your work to someone else's and say you are a better photographer because you have better PS skills?


----------



## Compaq

You decide where you put the line. I don't consider many of my shots photographs, but I'm no less proud of them for that reason. The photograph is only my starting point in digital photography.


----------



## mar1u5

EDL said:


> I'm not arguing against it being art, because it certainly is and your images are fabulous.  I love them, but is it correct to compare your work to someone else's and say you are a better photographer because you have better PS skills?



Well.. Is a photographer - who is skilled enough in post processing that he can show you a final result that's very close to how he imagined the end result in his head when he took the picture - a worse photographer than some one who can only imagine it, but can't show it? Is a lack of skill making anyone a better photographer? And what about some of the well known photographers out there who brings a whole crew that handles lighting, costume, make-up etc - really produces a scene - and then sends the photos to a professional post processing company... Are they all hacks and wanna-be's? Or is it a reason they can afford all that? Is photography really just about adjusting the basic things like contrast and color, and everything else is fake made-up nonsense? Or do we need to go hardcore and say anything else but pure unedited RAW files are a false prophecy


----------



## EDL

But, I separate processing skills and photography skills as two different things.  We have to be able to account for all the photographers that came before all of us, years ago before PS, or computers, or digital existed and they, through use of nothing but photography equipment managed incredible work.

To me, enhancing a photo by bumping up saturation, sharpening or what you'd probably consider the mundane processing is worlds apart from masking in a completely different sky that was not part of the original photo, or "hand drawing" a new background, or the like.  To me, when you add major elements to the original that were never part of the photo that's when it starts to be less about photography and more about creating art.

PS is a very powerful tool and in the hands of someone skilled they could completely create a "photo" without ever touching a camera.  I'm NOT saying that you do, but it can be done.  

Someone could be a great photographer and a lousy photoshopper, or they could be a lousy photographer and a great photoshopper, or great at both.  I do think you are very good at both.  In my opinion, a lot of your car photos lean more toward creations, which definitely showcases your photoshopping skills, but the photos of the headphones are the opposite.  Those are great photos.  Did you process them in PS, I'm sure you did, but (unless you've totally fooled us) those were more about enhancement than complete creation of something different than what you shot.

I hope that makes sense and I hope you don't take it the wrong way.  Again, I really do like your work and look forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## jowensphoto

I'm sure this has been mentioned, but if it's a RAW, it has to be PP'd. Just like film has to be developed. Only a digital darkroom gets used.

As for "hand drawing," there's nothing new about that, only the tools to do it. Hand-colouring of photographs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> less about photography and more about creating art.



I'm not sure how the two are separate.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Me, I can care less. A great picture is a great picture.


----------



## jowensphoto

12sndsgood said:


> Me, I can care less. A great picture is a great picture.



How Machiavellian of you!


----------



## EDL

Ok, well, we've discussed it and I guess we'll have to just agree to disagree.  I see a very marked difference between a great photo and a great picture, but frankly it doesn't really matter as the end result is what counts I guess.  

Thanks for the discussion guys and gals.


----------



## mar1u5

EDL said:


> But, I separate processing skills and photography skills as two different things.  We have to be able to account for all the photographers that came before all of us, years ago before PS, or computers, or digital existed and they, through use of nothing but photography equipment managed incredible work.
> 
> To me, enhancing a photo by bumping up saturation, sharpening or what you'd probably consider the mundane processing is worlds apart from masking in a completely different sky that was not part of the original photo, or "hand drawing" a new background, or the like.  To me, when you add major elements to the original that were never part of the photo that's when it starts to be less about photography and more about creating art.
> 
> PS is a very powerful tool and in the hands of someone skilled they could completely create a "photo" without ever touching a camera.  I'm NOT saying that you do, but it can be done.
> 
> Someone could be a great photographer and a lousy photoshopper, or they could be a lousy photographer and a great photoshopper, or great at both.  I do think you are very good at both.  In my opinion, a lot of your car photos lean more toward creations, which definitely showcases your photoshopping skills, but the photos of the headphones are the opposite.  Those are great photos.  Did you process them in PS, I'm sure you did, but (unless you've totally fooled us) those were more about enhancement than complete creation of something different than what you shot.
> 
> I hope that makes sense and I hope you don't take it the wrong way.  Again, I really do like your work and look forward to seeing more of it.



Well, let me give you my last 2 cents before we leave the discussion 

Before photoshop you had different type films and chemicals in darkrooms to enhance images. Post processing isn't something that came about with photoshop or the digital age. 

As far as how you differentiate between "photography" and "creating art", I agree with you. But by that definition, I'm a photographer to you  Almost none of my images have stuff added to them: it's almost always just what was there, but enhanced. So I think we agree about what is photography, and what is a "creation". It's just that you probably think I do more stuff to my picures than I actually do (?) I can do a *quick *walkthrough of the images on my webpage and mention those who are more than just color/contrast/exposure (or just blacked out part of the image - I.e: simple things):

Marius Aasheim
nothing added to any photos

Marius Aasheim
image 2 (from the top): the background has been mirrored and then blended with parts of what was there because one side wasn't nice at all.
image 5: hand drawn background, skies are a patchwork of two or three different pictures I took

Marius Aasheim
image 1: flames from 3 images blended into the image you're seeing (we couldn't light everything on fire at the same time)
image 9: mirrored and edited background

Marius Aasheim
image 10: the original image was cut in half and mirrored (top/bottom)

Marius Aasheim
image 5: image rotated 90 degrees and then mirrored.
last image: cut in half down the middle and mirrored (and it's a paprika for those who're curious )

Marius Aasheim
nothing added

Marius Aasheim
nothing added

Marius Aasheim
the next to last image: I think the lensflare was added
the last image: the sun was added

Marius Aasheim
image 10: the background is edited a lot, chopped up and some stuff to remove a lot of people who where in the way.

Marius Aasheim
image 3: I think the original image had some cars parked in the background that I removed.

Marius Aasheim
nothing added

Marius Aasheim
nothing added

Marius Aasheim
nothing added

Marius Aasheim
nothing added

Marius Aasheim
image 1: slight flare added
image 4 (the diablo): the sky is a picture i took at home

eventgatebil
some flare added to a few pictures.

I might have missed a thing or two because I just skimmed through everything quickly, but I think I caught most of it.


----------



## mar1u5

Bought a D5100 with the 18-55 VR kit lens. Seeing as I rearly shoot anything anymore, I'm planning on downgrading all my gear to just the d5100 with the 18-55. Maybe keep the 50mm f1.4 + f2.8 macro.. Anyways, had had to test it out... d5100 @ 55mm / ISO 200 / F5.6






http://www.mariusaasheim.net/bilder/d5100.jpg


----------



## austriker

really?! downgrade to a 5100.. wow! Thats quite the switch, sad to hear. 

Also great shot of the bee- quite impressive semi-macro shot with the 5100 and stock lens


----------



## mar1u5

Used the d700 for these... my summer car (that never gets used, because we never have any summer here...), and my audeze lcd-3's and darksiders II skull...


----------



## Chris1302

Once again outstanding work mate. Never mind downgrading get that D800/D4 ordered. My dad loves his D800 so far, I've had a little play with it and the detail you get is unbelievable. The D300 is more than enough for my skills. The shot of your BM looks so clean if you get what I mean. Have you still got your D700 and fx lenses or have they all gone now.  Keep those photos coming mate.

Chris.


----------



## mar1u5

Thanks. The d300 is a very nice camera that'll get you far. Had it before the d700 and loved it. I still have all my gear because I've promised to take some pictures of a car a friend is working on that's going to be featured in a magazine. And in october the trackday where kids from hospitals all over gets invited to ride along with all drivers for free, free hotdogs, free ice cream etc etc (Marius Aasheim) is beeing held - and I'm keeping the gear to do that event as much justice as I can. But after that I'm selling all the FX gear unless something unforseen comes up.


----------



## mar1u5

Had to take my car out of the garage today as it's been sitting there un-used for weeks. Killed 2 birds with 1 stone and grabbed the nikon d5100 and 18-55vr lens and took a shot of the car while I was out: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While it sure isn't a d700, and the 18-55 can't come near the 24-70 f2.8 by any stretch of the imagination, it's perfectly OK.


----------



## Chris1302

Alright Marius. Got any updates to this thread, you still shooting the D700 or has all the top gear gone now.


----------



## austriker

Chris1302 said:


> Alright Marius. Got any updates to this thread, you still shooting the D700 or has all the top gear gone now.



Second that. This is one of my favorite photo threads out there..


----------



## mar1u5

Oh hai... It's been a while  Just an update... or something.. I decided to take the year off from photography since I didn't enjoy it that much any more.. Since last time I've mostly been spending time and money trying to put together a decent stereo, and I've taken a few pictures of that (which I assume are totally booring).. Stuff Like:











Then I parked by behind by the flowerbed one sunny day and had the sigma 50mm with me...





I've only had the nikkor 50mm f1.4 + sigma 50mm macro, but today I had to get something a bit more wide angle as my dad is selling his car and I need to take some pictures for the add. Really didn't want to spend any money on this, so I got the cheapest thing I could find: the nikkor 24-85 VR. Took a picture of it...






...then I went outside and took a picture with it:






link, as I guess the size shown on the forum will be wrong: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/markryder/blomster.jpg

And that's about all I've done all this time  I might take a few pictures of some cars just to have something to do... or I might not  Either way, this post isn't any sort of "come back" or anything... I'm still on my "year off". Hopefully inspiration will hit me and I'll be back 100% next year.


----------



## RanaArt

Well tell me guys how's this one  



Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## mar1u5

Why not start your own thread instead of posting in other people's thread?


----------



## RanaArt

mar1u5 said:


> Why not start your own thread instead of posting in other people's thread?



Bro i thought this was 
Post ur pic thread 
Sorry

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Shipman

Yeah...bro lol


----------

